# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Թուղթ ու գիր

## Apsara

Հավատում եք արդյոք այս երևույթի գոյությանը և էլ ավելի կարևոր` երևույթի ազդեցությանը մարդկանց վրա: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է հավատացողների և չհավատացողների տոկոսային հարաբերությունները, խնդրում եմ մասնակցել հարցմանը:

----------


## BOBO

չեմ հավատում

----------


## Apsara

Չգիտեմ ինչ կապ ունի, բայց որոնման արդյունքները ցույց տվեցին, որ նմանատիպ թեմաները այս բաժնում են բացված,

----------


## aragats

> Հավատում եք արդյոք այս երևույթի գոյությանը և էլ ավելի կարևոր` երևույթի ազդեցությանը մարդկանց վրա: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է հավատացողների և չհավատացողների տոկոսային հարաբերությունները, խնդրում եմ մասնակցել հարցմանը:


Հարցմանդ մեջ մի կետ էլ ավելացրու՝ դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել, կամ ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է: 
Այլապես մի թեմայի մասին, որն անշոշափելի է, գիտակցական,կամ ենթագիտակցական մակարդակի վրա,
առայժմ գիտականորեն չհաստատված, կոնկրետ պատասխան տալը դժվար է: Կամ հավասար է սուտ ասելուն:

----------

Reh32 (30.04.2011)

----------


## ministr

Ազդումա... էն էլ ոնցա ազդում  :Jpit: ))

----------

VisTolog (30.04.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ես ինքս հավատում եմ,ու շաատ դաժանա,երբ մարդ ինքն իր աչերովա ամեն ինչ կարդում....ով էլ ասի չեմ հավատում,մեկա միտքս չեմ փոխի,վատա որ էդպիսի մարդիկ շատանում են աշխարհում :Sad:

----------


## Սլիմ

Նույն սև մոգություննա , իսկ եթե ավլի գլոբալ մոգություննա , եթե հավատալ դրան կախարդներին ու բախտագուշակներին էլ է պետք հավատալ:

----------

boooooooom (01.05.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Կան մարդիկ, որ չեն հավատում, շան տեղ չեն դնում, ու իրանց վրա տենց բաները չի էլ աազդում: Կան մարդիկ, որ հավատում են, վախենում են, դրա համար էլ ազդում ա: Մարդիկ էլ կան, որ հավատում են, որ դա ինչ-որ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա, բայց էլի շան տեղ չեն դնում: Ես էս երրորդ տիպին եմ պատկանում:  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (01.05.2011), Freeman (30.04.2011), Moonwalker (25.05.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011), Skeptic (30.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), zanazan (02.05.2011), Համիկ (30.05.2012), յոգի (01.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ամեն ինչ ներշնչանքից է... եթե դու քեզ ներշնչես,, որ հա բա ոնց կա ու ինձ արել են... ապա էդպես էլ կլինի... եթե էդ տաֆտալոգիաներին,,որոնց միջոցով փող են աշխատում,, չես հավատում,, ապա ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի.....Եթե դրանց հավատում ենք պիտի հավատանք նաև աստծուն,, սատանային,, չար ուժերին,,, մոգությանը,,, գուշակությանը,, 
ոնց որ թե Սլիմն արդեն գրել էր........

----------

Սլիմ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Ամեն ինչ ներշնչանքից է... եթե դու քեզ ներշնչես,, որ հա բա ոնց կա ու ինձ արել են... ապա էդպես էլ կլինի... եթե էդ տաֆտալոգիաներին,,որոնց միջոցով փող են աշխատում,, չես հավատում,, ապա ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի.....
> Եթե դրանց հավատում ենք պիտի հավատանք նաև աստծուն,, սատանային,, չար ուժերին,,, մոգությանը,,, գուշակությանը ու նման զիբիլներին,, 
> ոնց որ թե Սլիմն արդեն գրել էր........


Ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ, բայց նման բաներին չեմ հավատում: Եթե Ձեզ համար տարբերություն չկա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հրապարակայնորեն պիտի հավասարության նշան դնեք՝ անտեսելով ուրիշ մարդկանց կրոնական զգացումները:

----------

Apsara (30.04.2011), Ariadna (30.04.2011), davidus (30.04.2011), Freeman (30.04.2011), min-mak (02.05.2011), Moonwalker (30.04.2011), murmushka (04.05.2011), Skeptic (30.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (30.04.2011), Ավետիք (01.05.2011), Արշակ (04.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (30.04.2011), Մանուլ (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011), Նարե (01.05.2011), Նետ (30.04.2011), Շինարար (30.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ, բայց նման բաներին չեմ հավատում: Եթե Ձեզ համար տարբերություն չկա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հրապարակայնորեն պիտի հավասարության նշան դնեք՝ անտեսելով ուրիշ մարդկանց կրոնական զգացումները:


Կներեք , որ միջամտում են , բայց իմ կարծիքով սեփական կարծիք արտահայտելը դեռ չի նշանակում անտեսել մարդկանց զգացումները :Smile:  Մարդ կա իրա համար է հավասարության նշանը կա ու էտպես էլ արտահայտվումա , ինչ վատ բան ասեց? Կոնկրետ իմ համար էլ էտ ամեն ինչը գերբնական շարքիցա ու վերջ, որ էտպես եմ արտահայտվում , հավատացնում են ոչ մեկի կրոնական և այլ զգացումներ վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեմ , ընդամենը իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտում:

----------

aragats (30.04.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ, բայց նման զիբիլներին չեմ հավատում: Եթե Ձեզ համար տարբերություն չկա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հրապարակայնորեն պիտի հավասարության նշան դնեք՝ անտեսելով ուրիշ մարդկանց կրոնական զգացումները:


Սիրելի Monk,,, մեծագույն հարգանք ունեմ Ձեր հանդեպ.... Եվ ոչ մի միտք էլ չունեի վիրավորելու.... Չնայած գիտեմ,,որ թե կույր հավատցյալնեը,, թե սատանիստները և թե գուշակները պատրաստ են ինձ ողջակիզել,, բայց ասեցի են ինչ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է.... 
Մենակ թե մի մութ հարց մնաց,,, Դուք հավատում եք աստծուն,, բայց սատանային ոչ՞՞......

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ, բայց նման զիբիլներին չեմ հավատում: Եթե Ձեզ համար տարբերություն չկա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հրապարակայնորեն պիտի հավասարության նշան դնեք՝ անտեսելով ուրիշ մարդկանց կրոնական զգացումները:


Հա ի դեպ,, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ կարող է սատանիստը ասի Ձեզ,, որ վիրավորեցիք իր կրոնական զգացմունքները՝սատանային զիբիլ ասելով.......
Ստորագրում եմ Սլիմի ամեն բառի տակ....

----------

Leo Negri (30.04.2011), Սլիմ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Կներեք , որ միջամտում են , բայց իմ կարծիքով սեփական կարծիք արտահայտելը դեռ չի նշանակում անտեսել մարդկանց զգացումները Մարդ կա իրա համար է հավասարության նշանը կա ու էտպես էլ արտահայտվումա , ինչ վատ բան ասեց? Կոնկրետ իմ համար էլ էտ ամեն ինչը գերբնական շարքիցա ու վերջ, որ էտպես եմ արտահայտվում , հավատացնում են ոչ մեկի կրոնական և այլ զգացումներ վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեմ , ընդամենը իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտում:


« Կոնկրետ իմ համար էլ էտ ամեն ինչը գերբնական շարքիցա ու վերջ». այպիսի ձևակերպմամբ բնականաբար ոչ մեկի չեք վիրավորում: Բայց եթե Աստծուն դնում եք այդպիսի շարքումբ, ապա սա արդեն վիրավորական կարող է համարվել Աստծուն հավատացող ցանկացած անձի համար: Ես երբեք որևէ ձևով չեմ ընդդիմացել որևէ մարդու սեփական կարծիքի արտահայտմանը, այլ կողմ եմ, որ այդ կարծիքն արտահայտվի այնպես, որ չվիրավորի մեկ ուրիշին:  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (30.04.2011), Ariadna (30.04.2011), CactuSoul (17.05.2011), min-mak (02.05.2011), Win Wolf (30.04.2011), Ավետիք (01.05.2011), Արշակ (04.05.2011), Մանուլ (30.04.2011), Նարե (01.05.2011), Շինարար (30.04.2011), Ուլուանա (30.04.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Սիրելի Monk,,, մեծագույն հարգանք ունեմ Ձեր հանդեպ.... Եվ ոչ մի միտք էլ չունեի վիրավորելու.... Չնայած գիտեմ,,որ թե կույր հավատցյալնեը,, թե սատանիստները և թե գուշակները պատրաստ են ինձ ողջակիզել,, բայց ասեցի են ինչ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է.... 
> Մենակ թե մի մութ հարց մնաց,,, Դուք հավատում եք աստծուն,, բայց սատանային ոչ՞՞......


Շնորհակալ եմ հարգանքի համար  :Smile:  Սլիմին պատասխանելիս՝ պատասխանեցի նաև Ձեզ, թե կոնկրետ ինչն է վիրավորական դիտվող:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է երկրորդ հարցին. սատանային չեմ հավատում, բայց հավատում եմ, որ սատանա գոյություն ունի: Այլ հարց է, թե իմ ու շատ այլ պատկերացումներ սատանայի վերաբերյալ ինչքանով են համապատասխանում:

----------


## davidus

> Կներեք , որ միջամտում են , բայց իմ կարծիքով սեփական կարծիք արտահայտելը դեռ չի նշանակում անտեսել մարդկանց զգացումները Մարդ կա իրա համար է հավասարության նշանը կա ու էտպես էլ արտահայտվումա ,* ինչ վատ բան ասեց*? Կոնկրետ իմ համար էլ էտ ամեն ինչը գերբնական շարքիցա ու վերջ, որ էտպես եմ արտահայտվում , հավատացնում են ոչ մեկի կրոնական և այլ զգացումներ վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեմ , ընդամենը իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտում:


Ոչ մի վատ բան էլ չասեց։ Ուղղակի էդ «ոչ մի վատ բանով» հավասարության նշան դրեց կախարդության, մոգության և կրոնի միջև։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ մարդը առանձնապես զարգացած, կրթված ու լուսավորված պետք չի լինի, որպեսզի պատկերացնի, որ դրանք «տարբեր քաշային կարգերում են»։ Մուսուլմանությունը, քրիստոնեությունը նու՞յնն են, ինչ մոգությունն ու կախարդությունը։ Էս ա «վիրավորականը», որ մարդու հավատքը նույնացնում են կախարդության, տիկնիկ ծակծկելու, թուղթուգիր անելու հետ։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ դա ընդամենը որևէ անհատի կարծիքն ա։

----------

Chilly (30.04.2011), Freeman (30.04.2011), Monk (30.04.2011), Moonwalker (30.04.2011), Skeptic (30.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), Win Wolf (30.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (30.04.2011), Ավետիք (01.05.2011), Մանուլ (30.04.2011), Շինարար (30.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ոչ մի վատ բան էլ չասեց։ Ուղղակի էդ «ոչ մի վատ բանով» հավասարության նշան դրեց կախարդության, մոգության և կրոնի միջև։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ մարդը առանձնապես զարգացած, կրթված ու լուսավորված պետք չի լինի, որպեսզի պատկերացնի, որ դրանք «տարբեր քաշային կարգերում են»։ Մուսուլմանությունը, քրիստոնեությունը նու՞յնն են, ինչ մոգությունն ու կախարդությունը։ Էս ա «վիրավորականը», որ մարդու հավատքը նույնացնում են կախարդության, տիկնիկ ծակծկելու, թուղթուգիր անելու հետ։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ դա ընդամենը որևէ անհատի կարծիքն ա։


Դավ եթե դու չես սիրում խնձոր, նասկի ու ձմեռը ու եթե ասես , որ չես սիրում էտ անկապ բաները, ինչ կնշանակի, որ նույնացնում ես, հա ինչ ո տեղ քո համար նույնն են , իմ հատկանիշով իրանք քո համար միավորվում են, դու իրանց չես սիրում, նույնն էլ էս մարդու մոտա չի հավատում, ու իրա համար մեկա էտ ինչա: Իսկ դու կոնկրետ հիմա կասկածի տակ ես դնում մարդկանց կիրթ լինելը , որը արդեն վիրավորականա:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ոչ մի վատ բան էլ չասեց։ Ուղղակի էդ «ոչ մի վատ բանով» հավասարության նշան դրեց կախարդության, մոգության և կրոնի միջև։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ մարդը առանձնապես զարգացած, կրթված ու լուսավորված պետք չի լինի, որպեսզի պատկերացնի, որ դրանք «տարբեր քաշային կարգերում են»։ Մուսուլմանությունը, քրիստոնեությունը նու՞յնն են, ինչ մոգությունն ու կախարդությունը։ Էս ա «վիրավորականը», որ մարդու հավատքը նույնացնում են կախարդության, տիկնիկ ծակծկելու, թուղթուգիր անելու հետ։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ դա ընդամենը որևէ անհատի կարծիքն ա։


 Ըմ,, լավ.... ինչքան հասկացա շատ ազդեցիկ էր զիբիլ բառն ու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը.... Բայց մի րոպե,,, ինչ կապ ուներ զարգացած, կրթված ու լուսավորված լինեը,, եթե ես չեմ հավատում համարյա նույնատիպ բաներին,, այսինքն են ամենին, ինչը աչքով չես տեսնի ու ոչ մի ապացույց չունի.....
Կապ չունի աստված,,, սատանա,, թե թուղթ ու գիր,, վերջիվերջո ես ամենի հիմքը հավատն է,, չէ՞՞ .. ուղղակի նայած ինչին կամ ինչ ձև ես հավատում.....

----------


## Universe

Հավատում եմ, բայց բանի տեղ չեմ դնում... :Tongue: 

Ի դեպ, այս թեմայում եկեք գրենք նաև «թուղ ու գիր» անելու ձևերը, ո՞վ գիտի, կիսվեք փլիզ...

----------

Apsara (30.04.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ կան, անգամ շատ դեպքեր: Ու պետք ա ցավով նշեմ, որ ավելի շատ հավատում են էտ թուղթ ու գիր կոչվածին, քան աստծուն: Ինքս համարում եմ, որ շատ բան գալիս ա ներշնչանքից ու գիտակցությունից: Փորձի համար մի անգամ գնացել եմ: Պարզապես դիտորդի դերում էի: Հետաքրքիր էր, մանավանդ որ գնացողը ինձ հարազատ մարդ էր:  Ցավը նրանում ա /իմ կարծիքով/, որ  մարդու հոգեկան անհավասարակշռվածությունից էլ օգտվում են բախտագուշակները: Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ դրանց ինչպես են անվանում: Բայց, որ նման բաներով ու նաև տրվող անուններով մարդիկ կարան իրար հուր հավիտյան թշնամիներ դառնան, դա փաստացի   համոզվել եմ: Պարզապես ես ինքս նման բաների ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում:

...ի դեպ նշեմ կոնկրետ ոչ մեկին ուղղված գրառում չի: Ոչ մեկի կիրթ կամ անկիրթ լինելը հարցի տակ չեմ դրել: Պարզապես ինձ համար անընդունելի էր: Ու պիտի նշեմ, որ էս հարցում Մոնկի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ:

----------

Chilly (30.04.2011), Monk (30.04.2011), Ավետիք (01.05.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հավատում եմ։ Ավելին՝ համոզված եմ, որ էդ երևույթը գոյություն ունի։
Համամիտ եմ, որ ներշնչվելու դեպքում կարող է ավելի շատ ազդել, բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ չհավատալու դեպքում ընդհանրապես չի կարող ազդել։ Շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ մարդը ոչ հավատացել է, ոչ էլ մտքով անցել է, որ իրեն կարող են թուղթ ու գիր արած լինել, բայց վերջինիս ազդեցությունն  իր վրա ակնհայտ է եղել։ Ազդեցությունները հաճախ ոչ թե ենթադրյալ ու թեթևակի են լինում, այլ շատ որոշակի ու սարսափելի... 

Նաև հավատում եմ, որ շատ ուժեղ էներգետիկ դաշտ ունենալու դեպքում կարելի է պաշտպանվել վերոնշյալ չարիքից։ Ի վերջո, ազդողն էլ իր էներգետիկ դաշտով է ազդում։ Ու էդ առումով թույլ էներգետիկ դաշտ ունեցողներն ավելի խոցելի են։ Ու համ էլ հավատում եմ, որ թույլ էներգետիկ դաշտ ունեցողն էլ կարող է ուժեղանալ ու դուրս գալ կամ չենթարկվել նման ազդեցության, ինչը չի նշանակում, թե դա հեշտ բան է։ 

Ի դեպ, թուղթ ու գիրը բավական պայմանական արտահայտություն է տվյալ երևույթի համար։ Նույն բացասական ազդեցությունը կարող է լինել առանց որևէ նյութական միջոցի, զուտ մտքի ուժով։ Իսկ մտքի ուժը՝ թե դրական, թե բացասական, կատակ բան չէ։

----------

Apsara (30.04.2011), aragats (30.04.2011), Ariadna (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ եթե դու չես սիրում խնձոր, նասկի ու ձմեռը ու եթե ասես , որ չես սիրում էտ անկապ բաները, ինչ կնշանակի, որ նույնացնում ես, հա ինչ ո տեղ քո համար նույնն են , իմ հատկանիշով իրանք քո համար միավորվում են, դու իրանց չես սիրում, նույնն էլ էս մարդու մոտա չի հավատում, ու իրա համար մեկա էտ ինչա: Իսկ դու կոնկրետ հիմա կասկածի տակ ես դնում մարդկանց կիրթ լինելը , որը արդեն վիրավորականա:


Սլիմ ջան, եթե ես չեմ սիրում ձմեռվա կեսին նասկիներով խնձոր ուտել, ես ինձ հաստատ թույլ չեմ տա նասկի սիրող հասարակության մեջ բարձրաձայնել, որ նասկին անկապություն ա, ու ով որ ձմեռվա կեսին նասկիով խնձեր ա ուտում, պիտի աշունն էլ ռետուզ հագած բանան ուտի։ Խոսքը սրա մասին ա։ Ես խնդիր չունեմ, ամեն մարդ իր համոզմունքներն ունի, բայց դրանք չպիտի առճակատման գնան ու, առավել ևս, վիրավորեն այն մարդկանց, որոնք մեղմ ասած հակառակ կարծիքին են կամ այլ կարծիք ունեն։ 




> Բայց մի րոպե,,, ինչ կապ ուներ զարգացած, կրթված ու լուսավորված լինեը,, *եթե ես չեմ հավատում համարյա նույնատիպ բաներին*,, *այսինքն են ամենին, ինչը աչքով չես տեսնի ու ոչ մի ապացույց չունի.....*
> Կապ չունի աստված,,, սատանա,, թե թուղթ ու գիր,, վերջիվերջո ես ամենի հիմքը հավատն է,, չէ՞՞ .. ուղղակի նայած ինչին կամ ինչ ձև ես հավատում.....


Կրոնն ու թուղթուգիրը համարյա նույն բաները չեն, ու ոչ էլ տեղավորվում են նույն «горшок»-ի մեջ։ Էս էլ պակաս վիրավորական բան չի, երբ հավատքդ նույնացնում են մոգության հետ։ Նույնիսկ եթե երկուսի հիմքում ընկած է հավատը, դա դեռ ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ կրոնն ու մոգությունը նույնն են։
Երկաթից դանակ-պատառաքաղ էլ են սարքում, ավտոմեքենա էլ։ Հիմա ինչ, դրանք նու՞յնն են։ Ոնց ուզում ես դիտարկի, որ անկյունից ու տեսանկյունից ուզում ես նայի։

Հ.Գ. ընդգծածս մասը լավն ա...  :Jpit:

----------

Monk (30.04.2011), Moonwalker (30.04.2011), Shah (30.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), Ավետիք (01.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Առաջարկում եմ թուղթ ու գիր անելու առավել արդիական ու արդյունավետ մեթոդ. անեծքը տեքստային, աուդիո կամ վիդեո տարբերակով ձայնագրում եք մագնիսական կրիչի վրա (թերևս, ամենահարմարը ֆլեշ հիշողության փոքր քարտերն են): Վերջիվերջո, թևակոխել ենք նոր՝ բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների դարաշրջան, տատական մեթոդները կարելի ա ժամանակի հնարավորություններին համապատասխան կատարելագործել:



Հ.Գ. Ռամշի դասակարգման առաջին խմբում եմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ մարդը ոչ հավատացել է, ոչ էլ մտքով անցել է, որ իրեն կարող են թուղթ ու գիր արած լինել, բայց վերջինիս ազդեցությունն  իր վրա ակնհայտ է եղել։ Ազդեցությունները հաճախ ոչ թե ենթադրյալ ու թեթևակի են լինում, այլ շատ որոշակի ու սարսափելի...


Էտ բացահայտողներն էլ շառլատան բախտագուշակներն են չէ՞: Բա մի բան պիտի լինի որ իրանց գործի համար փող վերցնեն: Բժիշկներն էլ չեղած տեղը մի բան կհորինեն, էնքան որ գործ փող կպնի, էն որ լրիվ բան էլ եղած չլինի, բանից անտեղյակ մարդուն կուղարկեն սննդային հավելումներ գնելու իրանց հետ կիսվող դեղատուն/կազմակերպություններից:

----------

boooooooom (01.05.2011), Lem (30.04.2011), Skeptic (30.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա ի դեպ,, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ կարող է սատանիստը ասի Ձեզ,, որ վիրավորեցիք իր կրոնական զգացմունքները՝սատանային զիբիլ ասելով.......


Չի կարող ասի:  :Smile: 
Եթե ես հենց հիմա մի հատ կրոն հորինեմ` կորժիկիզմ, բարի ուժին անվանեմ կորժիկ, իսկ չար ուժին` սերժիկ, ապա ես բնականաբար պիտի սկսեմ սերժիկին փնովել: Ու եթե վաղը մի խումբ մարդիկ իրանց հռչակեն սերժիկիստ, մեկ ա իրանք չեն կարա արգելք հանդիսանան, որ ես ու կորժիկիզմի մյուս հետեւորդները սերժիկին փնովենք` ինչքան ուզում ա իրանք դրանից վիրավորվեն:

_Նշում. բերված անունների համընկումները քաղաքական գործիչների հետ պատահականություն են:_  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (01.05.2011), Moonwalker (30.04.2011)

----------


## davidus

Սաղ հեչ, 3 անգամ ներկա եմ եղել թուղթուգիր գտնել-քանդել-բացելուն։ Երեքից մեկը ակնհայտ բեմադրություն էր, բայց էն երկուսը...  :Shok:  Շշմեցնող բան ա։ Մեկը գերեզմանի տապանաքարի տակից հանեցին, երկրորդ դեպքում էլ վաննայի տակից՝ սալիկների հետևից։ Բայց ամենաապշեցնողը այն էր, որ երկու դեպքում էլ անողներին «բերման ենթարկեցին», ու սրանք խոստովանեցին։

Բայց մեկ ա, չեմ հավատում...  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (30.04.2011), Apsara (30.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), Շինարար (30.04.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

Ստեղ պետքա նշել, որ հարցումը կազմվածա թերի: Մոգական ավանդույթները կարող են հիմնված լինել կրոնական հավատալիքների վրա, ավելին, ցանկացած կրոն պարունակումա իր մեջ մոգական էլեմենտներ /_փոքր էրեխեքը տենց հաճախ աղոթում են աստծուն, որ իրանց նեղացնող էրեխեքին պատժի` նման բնական ձգտումը դեպի մոգականը հաճախ ճնշվումա կրոնական մարմինների կողմից_/, բայց մոգական ավանդույթները որպես այդպիսին հիմնված են ոչ թե հավատի, այլ էմպիրիկ ապացույցների վրա: Ասելա թե լինի դա ցածր կարգի թուղթուգիր /հունաեգիպտական ավանդույթում նման ցածրակարգ "ժողովրդական" կախարդանքը կոչվում էր գոեթեյա`թարգմանաբար ձեռնածություն/ , թե բարձրակարգ ու բարդ թեուրգիկ աշխատանք, այն արվումա միմիայն արդյունք ստանալու, ինչ որ փոփոխություն առաջացնելու համար: 

Պետքա նաև նշել, որ մոգական ավանդույթների մեծամասնությունը գործումա աստված/սատանա դուալիզմից դուրս, ինչը կարա տարօրինակ ու անընդունելի թվա հուդաքրիստոնեական համակարգով պայմանավորված ներաշխարհ ունեցող մարդկանց համար:

----------

aragats (30.04.2011), davidus (30.04.2011), Skeptic (30.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (03.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Առաջարկում եմ թուղթ ու գիր անելու առավել արդիական ու արդյունավետ մեթոդ. անեծքը տեքստային, աուդիո կամ վիդեո տարբերակով ձայնագրում եք մագնիսական կրիչի վրա (թերևս, ամենահարմարը ֆլեշ հիշողության փոքր քարտերն են): Վերջիվերջո, թևակոխել ենք նոր՝ բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների դարաշրջան, տատական մեթոդները կարելի ա ժամանակի հնարավորություններին համապատասխան կատարելագործել:


Ցանկացած ավանդույթ առաջա գնում կամ դեգրադացվումա: Ու եթե կրոնական հավատալիքները հաճախ հեռանալով կրոնը հիմնադրած մարդուց հակում ունեն դեգրադացվելու ու կորցնելու սկզբնական ուժն ու իմաստը, ապա մոգական ավանդույթները, պրագմատիկ բնույթ ունենալով ու շրջապատից օգտակար էլեմենտները ներառելու սովորություն ունենալով, զարգանում են:
Տենց, մի շարք ժամանակակից մոգական ավանդույթներ օգտագործում են ֆրակտալներ, քվանթային ֆիզիկայից վերցրած թեորիաներ ու tesla coil-ներ: Չմոռանալով նաև ֆլեշքարտերի վրա ձայնագրած դինամիկներից դղրդացող վուդուիստական րիթմերի մասին:

----------

Apsara (30.04.2011), Skeptic (30.04.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սաղ հեչ, 3 անգամ ներկա եմ եղել թուղթուգիր գտնել-քանդել-բացելուն։ Երեքից մեկը ակնհայտ բեմադրություն էր, բայց էն երկուսը...  Շշմեցնող բան ա։ Մեկը գերեզմանի տապանաքարի տակից հանեցին, երկրորդ դեպքում էլ վաննայի տակից՝ սալիկների հետևից։ Բայց ամենաապշեցնողը այն էր, որ երկու դեպքում էլ անողներին «բերման ենթարկեցին», ու սրանք խոստովանեցին։
> 
> Բայց մեկ ա, չեմ հավատում...


Մի անգամ էլ ես եմ տեսել թուղթ ու գիր, բայց մենք գրբաց չկանչեցինք, լսել էինք, որ պետք ա ջուրը գցել ու չնայած որ վստահ էինք, որ մեզ չի կարա վնասի, համենայն դեպս ջուրը գցեցինք: Եթե դու ուժեղ ես քեզ համարում ինչ-որ եռանկյունի ծալած կաշվի կտորից, եթե վստահ ես, ասել է թե հավատում ես, որ դու վեր ես նման կախարդություններից, հաստատ քեզ վնաս չի տա: 

Էսօր երբ գիտությունը զարգացել ա էնքան, որ նախկինում շատ անբացատրելի երևույթներ դարձել են բացատրելի, իսկ ինչը դեռ չի դարձել, համենայն դեպս վստահություն կա, որ դեռ կդառնա, հավատը դարձել է ներքին ընտրության խնդիր: Մենք ենք ընտրում ում կամ ինչի հավատալ՝ Աստծու, որը սեր է խորհրդանշում քրիստոնեության մեջ և արդարություն՝ իսլամում, թե՞ սատանայի, տարաբնույթ կախարդությունների ու մոգությունների: Ես Աստծուն եմ ընտրել...  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (30.04.2011), Freeman (30.04.2011), Moonwalker (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (30.04.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Պետքա նաև նշել, որ մոգական ավանդույթների մեծամասնությունը գործումա աստված/սատանա դուալիզմից դուրս, ինչը կարա տարօրինակ ու անընդունելի թվա հուդաքրիստոնեական համակարգով պայմանավորված ներաշխարհ ունեցող մարդկանց համար:


Էս մասի հետ հատկապես համաայն եմ, բայց չգիտես ինչի՝ նկարագրածս դեպքերում թուղթուգրի կծիկների մոտ 90%-ի մեջ նեռի ու սատանայի անուններից անեծքներ ու չգիտեմինչեր էին գրված։ Ինձ թվում ա, անեծքների բնույթը որևէ հասարակությունում գալիս ա նույն այդ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված չարքերին «գործի դնելով»։ Դե հայերի դեպքում էլ բացի սատանայից մարդկանց մտքին ուրիշ դիվական ուժ չի գալիս։ Ստիպված նրան են դիմում։  :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հետաքրքիր ա, չգիտես ինչ նմանատիպ ու ընդհանրապես կրոնի հետ քիչ թե շատ կապ ունեցող թեմաները միշտ վեր են ածվում մարդաբոյի...մեղմ ասած: Սեփական կարծիք ունենալու իմ իրավունքից օգտվելով ասեմ, որ ամեն դեպքում գեղեցիկ ու հատուկ նշեմ կիրթ չէ: Ինչևէ: 
> 
> Թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ կան, անգամ շատ դեպքեր: Ու պետք ա ցավով նշեմ, որ ավելի շատ հավատում են էտ թուղթ ու գիր կոչվածին, քան աստծուն: Ինքս համարում եմ, որ շատ բան գալիս ա ներշնչանքից ու գիտակցությունից: *Փորձի համար մի անգամ գնացել եմ*: Պարզապես դիտորդի դերում էի: Հետաքրքիր էր, մանավանդ որ գնացողը ինձ հարազատ մարդ էր:  Ցավը նրանում ա /իմ կարծիքով/, որ  մարդու հոգեկան անհավասարակշռվածությունից էլ օգտվում են բախտագուշակները: Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ դրանց ինչպես են անվանում: Բայց, որ նման բաներով ու նաև տրվող անուններով մարդիկ կարան իրար հուր հավիտյան թշնամիներ դառնան, դա փաստացի   համոզվել եմ: Պարզապես ես ինքս նման բաների ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում:
> 
> ...ի դեպ նշեմ կոնկրետ ոչ մեկին ուղղված գրառում չի: Ոչ մեկի կիրթ կամ անկիրթ լինելը հարցի տակ չեմ դրել: Պարզապես ինձ համար անընդունելի էր: Ու պիտի նշեմ, որ էս հարցում Մոնկի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ:


Նշածս նկատի ունեմ, որ ներկա եղել եմ էտ թուղթ ու գիր կոչվածի քանդման արարողությանը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես Աստծուն եմ ընտրել...


Ես էլ :Jpit: 
Ոնց ասված ա. _«Տէրոջը անունը ամուր աշտարակ է, արդարը անոր կը դիմէ ու ապահով ապաստանարան կ'ունենայ»:_
Ինձ ու բոլոր հավատացողներին էլ բան չի լինի, քանի Աստծո հետ ենք:

----------

Freeman (30.04.2011), Shah (30.04.2011), VisTolog (30.04.2011), Win Wolf (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011), Շինարար (30.04.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էս մասի հետ հատկապես համաայն եմ, բայց չգիտես ինչի՝ նկարագրածս դեպքերում թուղթուգրի կծիկների մոտ 90%-ի մեջ նեռի ու սատանայի անուններից անեծքներ ու չգիտեմինչեր էին գրված։ Ինձ թվում ա, անեծքների բնույթը որևէ հասարակությունում գալիս ա նույն այդ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված չարքերին «գործի դնելով»։ Դե հայերի դեպքում էլ բացի սատանայից մարդկանց մտքին ուրիշ դիվական ուժ չի գալիս։ Ստիպված նրան են դիմում։


Իհարկե հուդաքրիստոնեական մշակութային կոնթեքստում նույնպես կան մոգական ավանդույթներ: Ասածս էն էր, որ ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա իրանց չափաբաժինը էդքան մեծ չի, ու որպես կանոն հիմնվածա ավելի հին աղբյուրների վրա:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա դևերին: Միջնադարում այդպես կոչված գրիմուարական ավանդույթում, եթե մի կողմ թողենք գրիմուարները, որոնք նկարագրում են անգելիկ մոգությունը ու վերցնենք սև մոգությանը նվիրված գրիմուարները, կտեսնենք, որ դևերը /որոնց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հուդայականության ու քրիստոնեության կողմից սևացված հին աստվածներ են` օրինակ Վելզեվուլը կամ Ասթարոթը/ հաճախ պարտադրվում են ենթարկվել Աստծո անուններով: Ավելին, գրիմուարների մեծ մասից էրևումա, որ իրանք քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու սպասավորների կոմից են գրված:

----------

davidus (30.04.2011), Skeptic (30.04.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ցանկացած ավանդույթ առաջա գնում կամ դեգրադացվումա: Ու եթե կրոնական հավատալիքները հաճախ հեռանալով կրոնը հիմնադրած մարդուց հակում ունեն դեգրադացվելու ու կորցնելու սկզբնական ուժն ու իմաստը, ապա մոգական ավանդույթները, պրագմատիկ բնույթ ունենալով ու շրջապատից օգտակար էլեմենտները ներառելու սովորություն ունենալով, զարգանում են:
> Տենց, մի շարք ժամանակակից մոգական ավանդույթներ օգտագործում են ֆրակտալներ, քվանթային ֆիզիկայից վերցրած թեորիաներ ու tesla coil-ներ: Չմոռանալով նաև ֆլեշքարտերի վրա ձայնագրած դինամիկներից դղրդացող վուդուիստական րիթմերի մասին:


Չէ, խոսքս ընդամենը պառավական-ավանդական-սատանայական-չարաչքային թուղթ ու գրի մասին էր:  :Jpit:

----------


## հովարս

> Ըմ,, լավ.... ինչքան հասկացա շատ ազդեցիկ էր զիբիլ բառն ու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը.... Բայց մի րոպե,,, ինչ կապ ուներ զարգացած, կրթված ու լուսավորված լինեը,, եթե ես չեմ հավատում համարյա նույնատիպ բաներին,, այսինքն են ամենին, ինչը աչքով չես տեսնի ու ոչ մի ապացույց չունի.....
> Կապ չունի աստված,,, սատանա,, թե թուղթ ու գիր,, վերջիվերջո ես ամենի հիմքը հավատն է,, չէ՞՞ .. ուղղակի նայած ինչին կամ ինչ ձև ես հավատում.....


Կներեք, բայց դա ձեր աչքն է կույր, որ տեսանելի բաներից այն կողմ ոչինչ չի տեսնում: Բայց կան մարդիկ որոնք տեսնում են, հավատում են, վախենում են, արհամարում են, զգուշանում են, սակայն տեսնում են: Դուք շախմատ խաղալ գիտե՞ք, եթե գիտեք  ապա կարծում եմ կհասկանաք թե ի՛նչ ի նկատի ունեմ:
 Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային, ասեմ որ պետք չէ անտեսել բացասական ուժերին, որոնք մեկի վրա ազդում են, իսկ մյուսի՝ ոչ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ իմ հերոսությունից պատմեմ  :Jpit: :

Չգիտեմ այդ մարդիկ է՞լ են համարվում թուղթ ու գրին առնչվողներ, թե ոչ: Կոնկրետ այդ կինը տանը չգիտեմ որերորդ դարի ավետարան ունի, աղոթքներով բուժում է. այսինքն` քրիստոնյա է: Հետաքրքիրը ասեմ, թե ինչում էր: Եղբայրս հեծանիվից ընկել էր: Շատ վնասվածքներ ու վերքեր ուներ, հատկապես` դեմքին. չէր կարողանում անգամ հաց ուտել կամ ծիծաղել: Ես իրեն ընկնելուց մի շաբաթ հետո եմ տեսել. ինքը գյուղում էր: Այդ կինը աղոթքներով փրկել էր եղբորս, եղբայրս արագ ապաքինվում էր: Երբ ես արդեն էնտեղ էի, այդ կինը մի վերջին անգամ էլ եկավ` եղբորս համար աղոթելու: Ես էլ ծաղրում էի եղբորս: Դե ինքներդ պատկերացրեք. 21-րդ դար, երբ բժշկությունը հրաշքներ է գործում, մեծերը հավատում էին, թե այդ կինը աղոթելով փրկել է եղբորս: Տրամադրությունս ու ինքնազգացողությունս շատ բարձր նստեցի ու ականատես եղա այդ աղոթքին: Երբ արդեն վերջացրել էր, մայրս խնդրեց այդ կնոջը, որ իմ համար էլ աղոթի: Ես խառնվեցի իրար, թե` մամ, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում: Վերջը, անհարմար էր արդեն, նստեցի այդ կնոջ առաջ, բայց նա միանգամից մորս ասաց` աղջիկդ անտարբեր ա, մեջը հավատ չկա: Ձեռքը դրեց գլխիս, գզացի, որ մի տեսակ արդեն լավ չեմ  ::}: : Աղոթեց, թե ինչ արեց, չգիտեմ, որովհետև արդեն անջատվել էի: Իր մոտից վեր կացա, սենյակի անկյունում նստեցի, բայց ոչինչ չէի զգում, քունս տանում էր: Տանեցիները զգացին, որ ես ձեռքից գնում եմ  :Jpit: : Նորից այդ կինը իր մոտ կանչեց: Նստեցի իր առաջ: Միակ բանը, որ հիշում եմ, այն էր, որ նորից ձեռքը դրեց գլխիս, գլխիս այդ հատվածը սկսեց տաքանալ: Ինձ ասում էր` քո ցավերն եմ հանում: Հետո չեմ հիշում արդեն: Մեկ էլ զարթնել եմ մորաքրոջս տանը: Բայց հաստատ իմ ոտքով եմ գնացել իր տուն. ուղղակի չեմ հիշում: Մորս ասել էր, որ իբր իմ վրա նախանձ աչք կար, դրա համար էլ ես վատացա: Դե արի ու մի ասա` ինչի՞ս եք նախանձում  :Beee: :

Հիմա մտածում եմ` էդ թուղթ ու գի՞ր էր, էդ կինը բացե՞ց  :Xeloq: :
Մեկ ա, չեմ հավատում. էդ սև, չար ուժերը իմ դեմ անզոր են  :Goblin: :

----------

Ariadna (01.05.2011), davidus (02.05.2011), Kita (30.04.2011), Lion (30.04.2011), Moonwalker (30.04.2011), Հայուհի (30.04.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Հավատում եք արդյոք այս երևույթի գոյությանը և էլ ավելի կարևոր` երևույթի ազդեցությանը մարդկանց վրա: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է հավատացողների և չհավատացողների տոկոսային հարաբերությունները, խնդրում եմ մասնակցել հարցմանը:


Չէ, չեմ հավատում, բացարձակապես չեմ հավատում...

----------

Ambrosine (30.04.2011), Moonwalker (30.04.2011)

----------


## Apsara

Մի քանի տեղ նշվեց, որ հարցումը թերի է, ես այդպես չեմ կարծում, հարցադրումը եթե ուշադիր կարդաք, կտեսնեք, որ հարցնում եմ ոչ թե երևույթի մասին, որի լինելը չենք կարող բացառել, քանի որ այն ֆիզիկական գոյություն ունի, դա հեշտ է ապացուցել/այսինքն կա "իր" թուղթուգիր անունով/, այլ երևույթի ազդեցության մասին: Իսկ այդ հարցի պատասխանը ինդիվիդուալ է, կամ ազդում է կամ չի ազդում, այլընտրանքային պատասխան չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Ես զարմանում եմ ոնցա էդ սնահավատությունը դեռ գոյատևում մեր կյանքում, դրա անունը թուղթ ու գիր չպիտի լիներ է, այլ Ներշնչանք: Մարդիկ իրենց լիքը վատ բաներ են ներշնչում ու հետո ասում են մեզ թուղթ ու գիր են արել: Մենակ լավ բաների մասին մտածեք ու էդ նախնադարյան պրիվիչկաները կվերանան ձեր կյանքից

----------


## Leo Negri

> Մի քանի տեղ նշվեց, որ հարցումը թերի է, ես այդպես չեմ կարծում, հարցադրումը եթե ուշադիր կարդաք, կտեսնեք, որ հարցնում եմ ոչ թե երևույթի մասին, որի լինելը չենք կարող բացառել, քանի որ այն ֆիզիկական գոյություն ունի, դա հեշտ է ապացուցել/այսինքն կա "իր" թուղթուգիր անունով/, այլ երևույթի ազդեցության մասին: Իսկ այդ հարցի պատասխանը ինդիվիդուալ է, կամ ազդում է կամ չի ազդում, այլընտրանքային պատասխան չեմ տեսնում:


Ապսարա, պատկերացրա որ էլեկտրականություն կյանքում չտեսած , բայց երրորդ չորրորդ ձեռքերից էլեկտրականության մասին լսած մարդիկ մեկ էլ դնեն սկսեն վիճաբանել, արդյոք իրանք էլեկտրականությանը հավատում են թե չէ: Մեկը ասի հա, հավատում եմ որ ազդումա, մյուսը ասի չէ, մեկ ուրիշը ասի, որ դրանից օգտվելը մեղքա, չորրորդը խառնվի` բա ես փոքր վախտ քաղաքում հեռուստացույց եմ տեսել, մյուսը գրպանից պապից ժառանգած լամպուշկա հանի ու զարմանա, թե խի չի վառվում, պապը ասում էր` վառվումա... Ընդ որում որպես էլեկտրականության սահմանում տան բացարձակապես սխալ, իրականության հետ ոչ մի կերպ չառնչվող սահմանում: Ամենաառաջին պատահած էլեկտրոտեխնիկը ծիծաղից փորը կբռնի:

Նույնը էս քննարկումը: Մոգական ավանդույթների հետ բացարձակապես չառնչվող մարդիկ դրել քննարկում են, հավատում են թե չէ: Ընդ որում սեփական "միակ ճիշտ" կարծիքը կարևորում են, իսկ թեմային իրոք ծանոթանալու համար մատը մատին չեն խփում:

----------

E-la Via (01.05.2011)

----------


## Apsara

> Ապսարա, պատկերացրա որ էլեկտրականություն կյանքում չտեսած , բայց երրորդ չորրորդ ձեռքերից էլեկտրականության մասին լսած մարդիկ մեկ էլ դնեն սկսեն վիճաբանել, արդյոք իրանք էլեկտրականությանը հավատում են թե չէ: Մեկը ասի հա, հավատում եմ որ ազդումա, մյուսը ասի չէ, մեկ ուրիշը ասի, որ դրանից օգտվելը մեղքա, չորրորդը խառնվի` բա ես փոքր վախտ քաղաքում հեռուստացույց եմ տեսել, մյուսը գրպանից պապից ժառանգած լամպուշկա հանի ու զարմանա, թե խի չի վառվում, պապը ասում էր` վառվումա... Ընդ որում որպես էլեկտրականության սահմանում տան բացարձակապես սխալ, իրականության հետ ոչ մի կերպ չառնչվող սահմանում: Ամենաառաջին պատահած էլեկտրոտեխնիկը ծիծաղից փորը կբռնի:
> 
> Նույնը էս քննարկումը: Մոգական ավանդույթների հետ բացարձակապես չառնչվող մարդիկ դրել քննարկում են, հավատում են թե չէ: Ընդ որում սեփական "միակ ճիշտ" կարծիքը կարևորում են, իսկ թեմային իրոք ծանոթանալու համար մատը մատին չեն խփում:


համեմատությունդ, ըստ իս, տեղին չէ, քանի որ մեր դարում, ցանկության դեպքում, կարելի է տեղեկանալ ցանկացած երևույթի մասին և կարծիք ունենալ` այն հիմնավորելով: Բայց կարելի է կարծիք ունենալ առանցորևէ հիմնավորման, դա մարդու ընտրությունն է:

----------


## boooooooom

Ես հավատում եմ իմ հարազատներին, իմ ընկերներին և այն ամենին ինչ իմ աչքով եմ տեսնեւմ, իսկ մնացածին չեմ հավատում: Հուսով եմ որ այսքանը հերիք է որպեսզի չհամարվեմ "առանց հավատքի մարդ": 
Եկեք խաղաղ ապրենք...

----------

Leo Negri (01.05.2011), Skeptic (01.05.2011), zanazan (02.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բայց կարելի է կարծիք ունենալ առանցորևէ հիմնավորման, դա մարդու ընտրությունն է:


Դե իհարկե: Ավելին, կարելիա էդ միակ անհիմն կարծիքը ամենաճիշտը համարել: Ոնց որ կյանքում խնձոր չկերած մարդը մեկ էլ սկսի պատմել, թե ինչ զզվելի են խնձորները: Կարծիքա? Իհարկե: Հավատումա, որ խնձորները զզվելի են? Հավատումա: Հիմնավորածա? Չէ: Որևէ արժեք ունի? Մենակ կարծիքը հայտնողի ու իրա նմանների համար:
Ասածս էլ հենց էնա, որ էս թեմայում գրած մարդկանց զգալի մեծամասնության կարծիքը հիմնված չէ որևէ օբյեկտիվ փորձի և կամ/գիտելիքների, մոգական պարունակություն ունեցող նյութերի, ակադեմիկ հետազոտությունների վրա: Ասելա թե նմանա էլեկտրականություն չտեսած մարդկանց վիճաբանությանը էլեկտրականության մասին:

----------

VisTolog (01.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Մի քանի տեղ նշվեց, որ հարցումը թերի է, ես այդպես չեմ կարծում, հարցադրումը եթե ուշադիր կարդաք, կտեսնեք, որ հարցնում եմ ոչ թե երևույթի մասին, որի լինելը չենք կարող բացառել, քանի որ այն ֆիզիկական գոյություն ունի, դա հեշտ է ապացուցել/այսինքն կա "իր" թուղթուգիր անունով/, այլ երևույթի ազդեցության մասին: Իսկ այդ հարցի պատասխանը ինդիվիդուալ է, կամ ազդում է կամ չի ազդում, այլընտրանքային պատասխան չեմ տեսնում:


Հարգելի Ափսարա, ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ դրածդ հարցադրումն ինչ-որ չափով անորոշություն է պարունակում: Պարզաբանեմ միտքս: Դու հարցնում ես տվյալ երևույթի ազդեցության վերաբերյալ անհատի հավատքի մասին, բայց չես շեշտում հավատքի մակարդակի մասին: Այսինքն, հավատք՝ որպես տեսություն/գիտություն (այդ _ազդեցությունը_ գոյություն ունի կամ ոչ), թե որպես կիրառում/գործածում (կյանքի որոշ պարագաներում այդ ուժին՝ ազդեցությանը, դիմել, վստահել և կիրառել): Ես գիտեմ՝ հավատում եմ, որ գոյություն ունի, այդ ազդեցությունը: Բայց չեմ կիրառում՝ գործնականորեն մերժում եմ այդ ազդեցությունը, որովհետև Աստվածաշունչն անվանում է դա սատանայություն, հեթանոսություն և կռապաշտություն: Եվ Հայտնության գրքի 21-րդ գլխի 8-րդ խոսքը (Հայտնություն 21 : 8 ) շեշտում է, որ նման բաներ անողները և դրանց վստահողները (շարունակ դիմողները) կհետևեն սատանային՝ կրակով ու ծծումբով վառված լճում հատուցմանը: Երևույթը կա, ազդում է և ունի Աստծուց իր հատուցումը:

----------

eduard30 (04.05.2011), luys747 (01.05.2011), հովարս (01.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Apsara

Նախ կարծեմ հավատ և հավատք բառերը տարբերվում են իմաստներով /այստեղ օգնության թող գա Ուլուանան/ 

Հարգելի Ավետիք, ինչ-որ երևույթի գոյությանը հավատալ չի նշանակում այն կիրառել գործնական կյանքում: Ես հավատում եմ, որ սուտ կա /ոչ թե ստին եմ հավատում/, բայց չեմ ստում `ուզածիսհասնելու համար

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), Շինարար (02.05.2011)

----------


## Apsara

Հարցման արդյունքները ինձ դուր են գալիս, եթե ինչ-որ երևույթից շատ բան չես հասկանում, ավելի լավ է դրա ազդեցությանը չհավատաս. լավ ինքնապաշտպանություն է:

Բայց մի բան էլ է ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում` ինչ կանեիք, եթե "ափաշքարա" առանց ամաչելու ձեզ "թուղթուգիր անեն", դե նկատեիք, որ ձեր հյուրը իրեն մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է պահում, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ծալծլված բաներ է խոթում անկողնու տակ ու հետն էլ մրմնջում ա քթի տակ կամ ինչ-որ մեկի տանը ձեր պայուսակից ձեզ չպատկանող տարօրինակ իր գտնեիք և այլն:

Շատ հետաքրքիր է չհավատացողների ռեակցիան

----------


## boooooooom

> Բայց մի բան էլ է ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում` ինչ կանեիք, եթե "ափաշքարա" առանց ամաչելու ձեզ "թուղթուգիր անեն", դե նկատեիք, որ ձեր հյուրը իրեն մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է պահում, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ծալծլված բաներ է խոթում անկողնու տակ ու հետն էլ մրմնջում ա քթի տակ կամ ինչ-որ մեկի տանը ձեր պայուսակից ձեզ չպատկանող տարօրինակ իր գտնեիք և այլն:


Մի լավ կծիծաղեի հյուրիս միամտության վրա

----------

Moonwalker (03.05.2011), Skeptic (03.05.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ես հավատում եմ իմ հարազատներին, իմ ընկերներին և այն ամենին ինչ իմ աչքով եմ տեսնեւմ, իսկ մնացածին չեմ հավատում: Հուսով եմ որ այսքանը հերիք է որպեսզի չհամարվեմ "առանց հավատքի մարդ": 
> Ես որոշել էի ոչ մի գրառում չանել այս թեմայում, բայց ինձ թվաց, որ այս գրառումով իմ և իմ նմանների "բաղը քար գցվեց": Պետք չի. եկեք խաղաղ ապրենք...


 հարգված ախպեր բում, չմտածես թե թուղթ ու գիր հասկացողությանը հավատացող մարդ եմ, կամ էլ ասենք աչքիս բաներ ա երևում, կամ էլ հոգի եմ կանչում պարապ ժամանակ. չէ:
բռատս, ոչ մեկի բաղը քար չեմ ուզում/եցել քցեմ, ներող կլեք եթե ինչ որ մեկին կպա: հավատք ու հավատը չեմ տարբերում երևի, բայց սենց մի բանի մեջ համոզված եմ, որ եթե մարդ ինչ որ բան դեռ փաստացիորեն չի տեսել, փաստերով չի ամրապնդվել կամ էլ դրան անձամբ ներկա չի եղել կամ գիտությունը դրա բացատրությունը հիմնովի չի տվել, ապա մարդու մոտ առաջանում ա ինչ որ հավատք էդ երևույթի, էդ հասկացողության վերաբերյալ, ինքը իրա մեջ չի բռնում ու էդ թեման փակում, սկսում ա ենթադրել, գուշակեմ կամ էլ մի ձև բացատրություն ա դրան տալիս (հենց էտ ժամանակաշրջանը ես անվանում եմ հոգևոր սովի ժամանակաշրջան) ... այ հենց դրա անունը հավատք ունենալն ա, որ չես կարա մենակ փաստերով առաջնորդվես (օրինակի համար մահից հետո ինչ ա լինում մարդու հետ)
շատ ժամանակ մարդիկ հենց էդ ժամանակ են սկսում/ուզում հավատալ Աստծոն, Աբրահամին կամ էլ Հելիոսին...
քո պես, ես էլ եմ փաստերին հավատում, կանաչին կանաչ եմ ասում, ինչքան ուզում ա արանքում կարմիր ակնոց ըլի, բայց պահ ա գալիս, երբ կարիք եմ ունենում հավատամ, որ պատից էն կողմ ինչ որ մի բան կա, որ չեմ տեսել, գիտությունն էլ լռում ա դրա մասին, որի մասին ես ձև չունեմ փաստերի վրա հիմնվեմ, այ էդ ժամանակ հավատում եմ ու ինձ հավատացող մարդ եմ համարում... ու հեչ պարտադիր չի վելիկամուչենիկ ըլել, կամ էլ իրիկունները մոմի լույսի տակ աղոթել, որ կոչվես հավատք ունեցող... էդքան բան.. 
ոբշմ խառն ա, բայց հույսով եմ ինձ հասկացար...

----------

Ariadna (04.05.2011), boooooooom (04.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Նախ կարծեմ հավատ և հավատք բառերը տարբերվում են իմաստներով /այստեղ օգնության թող գա Ուլուանան/ 
> 
> Հարգելի Ավետիք, ինչ-որ երևույթի գոյությանը հավատալ չի նշանակում այն կիրառել գործնական կյանքում: *Ես հավատում եմ, որ սուտ կա /ոչ թե ստին եմ հավատում/*, բայց չեմ ստում `ուզածիսհասնելու համար


Հարգելիս, հավատ և հավատք նույն բառերն են, նույն իմաստով: Պարզապես այժմեական քերականությունը փորձում է "զտել-մաքրել" լեզուն: Ես էլ նույնն եմ գրել, մքեցրածս մասը, ինչ դու պատասխանել ես ինձ: Հավատալ գոյությանը հավասար է դրա մասին տեղեկություն, գիտություն և տեսություն ունենալուն: Այսինքն դա գիտելիքի մակարդակով է: Հավատալ երևույթին / ազդեցությանը՝ նշանակում է տեղ տալ վերջինիս, գնահատել և վստահել: Ինչը դուռ է բացում անձի վրա ներազդեցությանը: Եթե հավատում ես ինչ-որ լուրին / տեղեկությանը՝ դրա համեմատ քայլեր ես ձեռնարկում: Չեղավ անցնել գործնական-կիրառական քայլերի: Մի երկու-երեք տարի առաջ, երբ նոր էին սկսել այն շահուների իմեիլները տարածել, նամակ ստացա, թե 20 000 000 ֆունտ ստեռլինգ եմ շահել իբր մի էլեկտրոնային խաղարկությամբ: Մի քանի օր քունս փախել էր, անգամ զանգեցի դրանց գրասենյակ՝ Իռլանդիայում, պատասխանեցին: Ավելի իրար խառնվեցի: Մինչև ընկերս դրանց խաբեության մասին մի ֆօրում գտավ: Տեսնում ես, թե ինչ կերպ կարելի է գործողությունների անցնել:
Իսկ այսօր շատ-շատերն են *ստին* դիմում իրենց ուզածներին հասնելու համար: Դրանցից են հենց այդ թուղթ ու գիր անողները:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նախ կարծեմ հավատ և հավատք բառերը տարբերվում են իմաստներով /այստեղ օգնության թող գա Ուլուանան/





> Հարգելիս, հավատ և հավատք նույն բառերն են, նույն իմաստով:


Առանց ձեր քննարկման մեջ խորանալու պարզապես նշեմ «հավատ» և «հավատք» բառերի նշանակությունները։
Հավատն ու հավատքը նույնը չեն, թեև հաճախ են սխալմամբ գործածվում մեկը մյուսի փոխարեն։ *Հավատն* ինչ–որ բանի կամ մեկի ճիշտ կամ իրական լինելն ընդունելն է՝ նույնիսկ առանց ապացույցի, այսինքն՝ պարզապես հավատալը՝ ցանկացած բանի՝ կենցաղայինից մինչև հոգևոր ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ, իսկ *հավատքը*՝ որևէ կրոնական ուղղության դավանումը։ Վերջինս շատ դեպքերում նույնանում է «կրոն» բառի հետ։

----------

Apsara (04.05.2011), Ariadna (04.05.2011), Kita (04.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապսարա, պատկերացրա որ էլեկտրականություն կյանքում չտեսած , բայց երրորդ չորրորդ ձեռքերից էլեկտրականության մասին լսած մարդիկ մեկ էլ դնեն սկսեն վիճաբանել, արդյոք իրանք էլեկտրականությանը հավատում են թե չէ: Մեկը ասի հա, հավատում եմ որ ազդումա, մյուսը ասի չէ, մեկ ուրիշը ասի, որ դրանից օգտվելը մեղքա, չորրորդը խառնվի` բա ես փոքր վախտ քաղաքում հեռուստացույց եմ տեսել, մյուսը գրպանից պապից ժառանգած լամպուշկա հանի ու զարմանա, թե խի չի վառվում, պապը ասում էր` վառվումա... Ընդ որում որպես էլեկտրականության սահմանում տան բացարձակապես սխալ, իրականության հետ ոչ մի կերպ չառնչվող սահմանում: Ամենաառաջին պատահած էլեկտրոտեխնիկը ծիծաղից փորը կբռնի:
> 
> Նույնը էս քննարկումը: Մոգական ավանդույթների հետ բացարձակապես չառնչվող մարդիկ դրել քննարկում են, հավատում են թե չէ: Ընդ որում սեփական "միակ ճիշտ" կարծիքը կարևորում են, իսկ թեմային իրոք ծանոթանալու համար մատը մատին չեն խփում:





> Ասածս էլ հենց էնա, որ էս թեմայում գրած մարդկանց զգալի մեծամասնության կարծիքը հիմնված չէ որևէ օբյեկտիվ փորձի և կամ/գիտելիքների, մոգական պարունակություն ունեցող նյութերի, ակադեմիկ հետազոտությունների վրա: Ասելա թե նմանա էլեկտրականություն չտեսած մարդկանց վիճաբանությանը էլեկտրականության մասին:


Leo Negri ջան, իրեն Առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ համարող մի ոմն մեկը հիմնվում ա իր համար ճշմարտության աղբյուր, հիմք հանդիսացող Աստվածաշնչի կամ իր հոգևոր հայրերի մեկնաբանությունների վրա ու որպես «միակ ճիշտ» իր կարծիքն ա պնդում ու ասում ա, որ թուղթ ու գիրը սատանայություն ա ու պետք ա հեռու մնալ դրանից առանց խորանալու թուղթ ու գիր անելու մեխանիզմների ու դրա ավանդույթների մեջ։
Ինչ–որ աթեիստ հավատում ա, որ ինչ շոշափելի չի, ուրեմն գոյություն չունի ու թուղթ ու գիրը հետամնաց մարդկանց վառ երևակայության արդյունքն ա։
Դու էլ պնդում ես, որ պետք ա հիմնվել մոգական պարունակություն ունեցող նյութերի ու ինչ–որ «ակադեմիկ հետազոտությունների» վրա ու էլի ինչ–որ մեկնաբանություն ես տալիս որը, ճիշտն ասած տերմինակոխիդ արդյունքում էնքան էլ չհասկացա  :Jpit: 
Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ դու էլ քո միակ ճիշտն ես պնդում ու հեգնական տոնով ես խոսում քննարկման մյուս մասնակիցների արտահայտած կարծիքների մասին։  :Pardon: 

Leo Negri ջան, քեզ հավատ են ներշնչում  ինչ–որ մարդկանց գրած ակադեմիկ հետազոտությունները ու քո սեփական փորձից ստացված եզրակացությունները, մի ուրիշին՝ Աստծու գոյության իր ներքին զգացողությունը, Աստվածաշունչը ու իր սեփական փորձից ստացված եզրակացությունները, և այլն։ Էդքան բան։ Կարծես տվյալ կոնտեքստում ոչ մեկդ մյուսից առավել չեք, չէ՞։ Ուղղակի որ ամեն մեկը իր կարծիքն ասելուց բացի նաև ուրիշների կարծիքները լսի առանց մյուսի կարծիքի նկատմամբ արհամարհական արտահայտվելու ու իր սեփական կարծիքի սխալ լինելու հնարավորությունը բացառելու՝ քննարկումն ավելի կոնստրուկտիվ կստացվի։

Իսկ թեմայի հարցումը հստակ ա՝ հավատու՞մ ես, թե՞ չես հավատում ազդեցությանը։ Ու չի պահանջում անպայման հիմնավորել (թեև չի արգելում)։

Իսկ հիմա, ուշադրություն, ի՛մ կարծիքը…  :Jpit: 
Գլխավորը միտքն ա, մտքի ուժը։ Ոնց որ ժամանակակից գիտությանը հայտնի մյուս ուժերը, տարբեր մարդկանց բազմապիսի, բարի ու չար մտքերը ազում են միմյանց վրա։ Ու ընդհանրապես, էս աշխարհը վերջին հաշվով միտքն ա շարժում  :Smile: 
Թուղթ ու գիրն էլ, նկատի ունեմ էդ «գործում» գործածվող առարկաներն ու ծիսակարգերը երևի հիմնականում ուղղակի կենտրոնանալուն նպաստող, ներշնչանքը ուժեղացնող (արդյունքում՝ մտքի ուժը մեծացնող) սիմվոլներ են։ Ու ազդեցությունը կախված ա ինչպես թուղթ ու գիր անողի, էնպես էլ  դրանից վախեցողի մտքի ուժից։ Եթե վախենում ես՝ քո վախերը դրան լրացուցիչ ուժ են տալիս։ Եթե քեզ էդ ամենից ուժեղ ես զգում՝ քո միտքը հաղթում ա։ 
Մոտավորապես տենց  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (04.05.2011), Ariadna (04.05.2011), davidus (04.05.2011), Freeman (04.05.2011), Jarre (04.05.2011), Kita (04.05.2011), Lem (04.05.2011), Moonwalker (04.05.2011), Rammstein (15.05.2011), Shah (06.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011), Ուլուանա (06.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իսկ թեմայի հարցումը հստակ ա՝ *հավատու՞մ* ես, թե՞ *չես հավատում* ազդեցությանը։ Ու չի պահանջում անպայման հիմնավորել (թեև չի արգելում)։
> Իսկ հիմա, ուշադրություն, ի՛մ կարծիքը… 
> Գլխավորը միտքն ա, մտքի ուժը։ Ոնց որ ժամանակակից գիտությանը հայտնի մյուս ուժերը, տարբեր մարդկանց բազմապիսի, բարի ու չար մտքերը ազում են միմյանց վրա։ Ու ընդհանրապես, էս աշխարհը վերջին հաշվով միտքն ա շարժում 
> Թուղթ ու գիրն էլ, նկատի ունեմ էդ «գործում» գործածվող առարկաներն ու ծիսակարգերը երևի հիմնականում ուղղակի կենտրոնանալուն նպաստող, ներշնչանքը ուժեղացնող (արդյունքում՝ մտքի ուժը մեծացնող) սիմվոլներ են։ Ու ազդեցությունը կախված ա ինչպես թուղթ ու գիր անողի, էնպես էլ  դրանից վախեցողի մտքի ուժից։ Եթե վախենում ես՝ քո վախերը դրան լրացուցիչ ուժ են տալիս։ Եթե քեզ էդ ամենից ուժեղ ես զգում՝ քո միտքը հաղթում ա։ 
> Մոտավորապես տենց


Արշակ, հետաքրքիր ձևակեևպում ես տալիս: Սակայն շեշտը դնում ես մտքի վրա: Քո կարծիքի մեջ ընդգծել եմ այն բնորոշող բաղկացուցիչները, որոնք մի շղթա են կազմում՝ հավատք - միտք - հույզ (զգացմունք) - գործ: Եվ հենց նախնական հարցադրումն այսպես էր՝ *հավատու՞մ ես, թե՞ չես հավատում*, և ոչ թե *մտածո՞ւմ ես կամ չե՞ս մտածում*: Մարդ ինչին և/կամ ինչպես, որ հավատում է, նման մտքեր է ունենում: Ինչ և/կամ ինչպես մտածում ես նման հույզեր ես ունենում: Հույզերն (զգացմունքները) էլ հիմք են հանդիսանում մեր գործերի համար: Եվ կարելի է ասել ուրեմն, որ ազդեցությունը ներգործում է ոչ թե մտքի ուժով, այլ՝ հավատքի: Ու որ խորն ես նայում, այս երևույթը հոգևոր բնագավառին է պատկանում, այլ ոչ թե գիտական կամ մտային: Հետևաբար այն պիտի լինի չար կամ բարի, սատանայական կամ աստվածային, մեջտեղինը չկա: Հոգևոր երևույթները չեզոք չեն կարող լինել: Իսկ հոգևոր բնագավառում գործում են հոգևոր օրենքներ, որոնք հաստատվում են Հոգևոր Օրենսդրի կողմից: Աստվածաշունչն էլ հանդիսանում է, որպես Հոգևոր Օրենսգիրք: Հավատքն է հաղթություն:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Առանց ձեր քննարկման մեջ խորանալու պարզապես նշեմ «հավատ» և «հավատք» բառերի նշանակությունները։
> Հավատն ու հավատքը նույնը չեն, թեև հաճախ են սխալմամբ գործածվում մեկը մյուսի փոխարեն։ *Հավատն* ինչ–որ բանի կամ մեկի ճիշտ կամ իրական լինելն ընդունելն է՝ նույնիսկ առանց ապացույցի, այսինքն՝ պարզապես հավատալը՝ ցանկացած բանի՝ կենցաղայինից մինչև հոգևոր ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ, իսկ *հավատքը*՝ որևէ կրոնական ուղղության դավանումը։ Վերջինս շատ դեպքերում նույնանում է «կրոն» բառի հետ։


Ուլուանա ջան, կահամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ, եթե չլիներ հետևյալը.
* Հավատ* - 1. (*կրոն.*) Դավանանք, հավատալիք, կրոն, պաշտամունք, հանգանակ, հավատամք: 2. *Հավատք*, համոզմունք: - "Հոմանիշների, հականիշների, դարձվածքների ուղղագրական, բացատրական, դպրոցական բառագիրք", հեղ.՝ Վ.Ա. Սահակյան, Վ. Մ. Սահակյան, Երևան 2007, էջ 111:
Ինչպես տեսնում ես այս երկու բառերն ու հասկացությունները նույնն են, թե՛ իմաստային, թե՛ գործածական: Աստվածաշնչում էլ հավատք բառը օգտագործվում է, թե՛ Աստծուն հավատալու առումով, թե՛ կենցաղի առումով:

----------


## boooooooom

> հարգված ախպեր բում, չմտածես թե թուղթ ու գիր հասկացողությանը հավատացող մարդ եմ, կամ էլ ասենք աչքիս բաներ ա երևում, կամ էլ հոգի եմ կանչում պարապ ժամանակ. չէ:
> բռատս, ոչ մեկի բաղը քար չեմ ուզում/եցել քցեմ, ներող կլեք եթե ինչ որ մեկին կպա: հավատք ու հավատը չեմ տարբերում երևի, բայց սենց մի բանի մեջ համոզված եմ, որ եթե մարդ ինչ որ բան դեռ փաստացիորեն չի տեսել, փաստերով չի ամրապնդվել կամ էլ դրան անձամբ ներկա չի եղել կամ գիտությունը դրա բացատրությունը հիմնովի չի տվել, ապա մարդու մոտ առաջանում ա ինչ որ հավատք էդ երևույթի, էդ հասկացողության վերաբերյալ, ինքը իրա մեջ չի բռնում ու էդ թեման փակում, սկսում ա ենթադրել, գուշակեմ կամ էլ մի ձև բացատրություն ա դրան տալիս (հենց էտ ժամանակաշրջանը ես անվանում եմ հոգևոր սովի ժամանակաշրջան) ... այ հենց դրա անունը հավատք ունենալն ա, որ չես կարա մենակ փաստերով առաջնորդվես (օրինակի համար մահից հետո ինչ ա լինում մարդու հետ)
> շատ ժամանակ մարդիկ հենց էդ ժամանակ են սկսում/ուզում հավատալ Աստծոն, Աբրահամին կամ էլ Հելիոսին...
> քո պես, ես էլ եմ փաստերին հավատում, կանաչին կանաչ եմ ասում, ինչքան ուզում ա արանքում կարմիր ակնոց ըլի, բայց պահ ա գալիս, երբ կարիք եմ ունենում հավատամ, որ պատից էն կողմ ինչ որ մի բան կա, որ չեմ տեսել, գիտությունն էլ լռում ա դրա մասին, որի մասին ես ձև չունեմ փաստերի վրա հիմնվեմ, այ էդ ժամանակ հավատում եմ ու ինձ հավատացող մարդ եմ համարում... ու հեչ պարտադիր չի վելիկամուչենիկ ըլել, կամ էլ իրիկունները մոմի լույսի տակ աղոթել, որ կոչվես հավատք ունեցող... էդքան բան.. 
> ոբշմ խառն ա, բայց հույսով եմ ինձ հասկացար...


Ես քեզ հասկացա: Ինձ դուր է եկել այն ամենը ինչ ես կարդացել եմ Աստվածաշնչում: Բայց իմ մեջ չոր մաթեմատիկա նստած: Իմ համար 2+2 կամ 4-ի է հավասար, կամ էլ ես չկամ: Ես աշխատում եմ չխանգարել նորմալ հավատացյալին, ինձ անգամ դուր է գալիս կողքից էտ ամենին նայել: Բայց ես չեմ կարող... Ինձ համար հեշտ չի անհավատ ապրել, բայց կրոնը չի պատասխանում իմ հարցերին, գիտությունն էլ լռում է: Ես կուզենայի, որ մի նոր բան հայտնաբերեին, որ հարցերը անպատասխան չմնային: Չնայած այդպես էլ ավելի անհետաքրքիր կլինի: Մի խոսքով ես չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում... /ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք/

----------

Shah (06.05.2011), Skeptic (04.05.2011), VisTolog (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան, կահամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ, եթե չլիներ հետևյալը.
> * Հավատ* - 1. (*կրոն.*) Դավանանք, հավատալիք, կրոն, պաշտամունք, հանգանակ, հավատամք: 2. *Հավատք*, համոզմունք: - "Հոմանիշների, հականիշների, դարձվածքների ուղղագրական, բացատրական, դպրոցական բառագիրք", հեղ.՝ Վ.Ա. Սահակյան, Վ. Մ. Սահակյան, Երևան 2007, էջ 111:
> Ինչպես տեսնում ես այս երկու բառերն ու հասկացությունները նույնն են, թե՛ իմաստային, թե՛ գործածական: Աստվածաշնչում էլ հավատք բառը օգտագործվում է, թե՛ Աստծուն հավատալու առումով, թե՛ կենցաղի առումով:


Նախ ասեմ, որ որևէ լեզվական հարցի պարզաբանման համար Աստվածաշունչը որպես օրինակ բերելը ծիծաղելի է, ինչպես որ, ասենք, ինչ–որ գրողի ստեղծագործություն նույն նպատակով օրինակ բերելն է։ Կարող եմ աստղաբաշխական թվով օրինակներ մատնանշել Աստվածաշնչում, որոնք առնվազն այսօրվա տեսակետից լեզվական առումով հաստատ սխալ են, շատ դեպքերում՝ կոպիտ սխալ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է բառարաններին, ապա դրանցում էլ ոչ միշտ են նման իմաստային նրբությունները նշված լինում։ Հատկապես երբ հեղինակներն առանց խորանալու արտագրում են տասնամյակներ առաջ գրված բառարանից՝ առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ տվյալ բառի թե՛ կիրառությունը, թե՛ արտահայտած իմաստները կարող են փոխված լինել ժամանակի ընթացքում։ Չեմ զարմանա, եթե նշածդ բառարան(ներ)ում նաև «հրավեր» ու «հրավերք» և նմանատիպ այլ բառազույգեր, որոնք բնավ նույնը չեն, նույնացված լինեն։ Լեզվի նրբություններին տեղեկանալու համար բառարանները բավական չեն, գոյություն ունեն նաև զանազան լեզվական գրքեր, որոնցում բացահայտվում ու մեկնաբանվում են շատ լեզվական նրբություններ, տարածված սխալներ և նորամուծություններ։ 

Փորձեմ տվյալ բառազույգի իմաստային տարբերությունը հնարավորինս տրամաբանորեն մեկնաբանել։ *Հավատը*, ինչպես ասացի, ինչ–որ բանի կամ մեկի ճիշտ կամ իրական լինելն ընդունելն է։ Ինչպես գիտենք, *–ք*–ն գրաբարյան հոգնակիակերտ վերջածանց է, ինչն էլ թույլ է տալիս *«հավատք»* բառը մեկնաբանել որպես «հավատների» ամբողջություն, համակարգ, այսինքն՝ ինչ–որ երևույթների, արժեքների, հայացքների, նաև Աստծո նկատմամբ «հավատներից» կազմված համակարգ, որը շատ դեպքերում հենց կրոնն է, որոշ դեպքերում էլ պարզապես ինչ–որ ուսմունք, գաղափարախոսություն, աղանդ և այլն։ 

Իսկ մեջբերածդ բառարանային բացատրություններում նշված իմաստները նախ նույնը չեն, բացի դրանից, տրամաբանություն էլ չտեսա. երկու բառերի կառուցվածքների ու դրանց վերագրված իմաստների միջև որոշակի անհամապատասխանություն է նկատվում։

----------

Apsara (08.05.2011), Ariadna (07.05.2011), Freeman (06.05.2011), Moonwalker (06.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (07.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի հետ: Երկու բառերի միջև իմաստային զգալի տարբերություն կա: Իսկ Սահակյանների բառարանը մեղմ ասած հիմք չի: Նախ որովհետև բառերն իրոք որոշ իմաստներով հոմանիշ են ու հոմանշային շարքի իմաստային տարբերակում տվյալ գրքում չկաև երկրորդը՝ այն նախատեսված է դպրոցականների համար ու բավական սեղմ է: Իսկ բառերի մասին ասեմ, որ օրինակ ռուսերենում դրանց սահմանազատումը հստակ է. հավատ՝ вера, доверие և հավատք՝ верование: :Smile:

----------

Apsara (08.05.2011), Ariadna (07.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (07.05.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Ուլուանայի գրածի հետ: Անիմաստ ա հերքելը, էտ երեւույթը կա ու համոզված եմ բոլորս էլ բազմիցս ականատես ենք եղել կամ գոնել լսել ենք թուղթ ու գիր կոչվածի բացահայտման մասին: Ցավոք սրտի երեւույթը էնքան տարածված ա, որ բազմաթիվ ինքնակոչ պայծարատեսներ, բախտագուշակներ  օգտվելով մարդկանց ծանր վիճակից պարզապես փող են պոկում: Գուշակության ու պայծառատեսության շնորհով օժտված մարդիկ շատ քիչ են: Բայց էտպիսի մարդիկ, համոզված եմ կարող են հրատապ օգնություն ցույց տալ նրանց ում անհրաժեշտ է:

----------


## Apsara

Ի դեպ չեմ հիշում որտեղ, բայց կարդացի մի հետաքրքիր բան ցանկությունների մասին, վերջ ի վերջո թւղթուգիր կոչվածը դա մի մարդու վատ ցանկությունն է մյուսի համար, դե ինչպես վերևներում նշվեց մի քանի անգամ, անպայման չի թուղթուգրի ֆիզիկական գոյությունը, էներգիան, որը հենց մարդուց է բխում, լրիվ բավարար է… Ուրեմն հոդվածում ասվում էր, որ մարդու մտքի ուժի շնորհիվ բոլոր ցանկություններն էլ իրագործելի են, սակայն եթե մարդ ցանկանում է իրեն ոչ հասանելին, կամ որևէ մեկին վատն է ցանկանում, ապա տվյալ ցանկությունը կատարվե:իս խլում է մարդու էներգիան և դրանով կարճացնում կյանքը… Չգիտեմ ասածս պարզ էր, թե ոչ, բայց իմ հասկանալով ցանկությունները իրագործվելիս կարճացնում են կյանքի տևողությունը… Ինքնաբերաբար հիշում եմ Բալզակի Շագրենեվայա կոժա ստեղծագործությունը:

----------


## davtyanhasmik

ես այդպիսի սնահավատությունների չեմ հավատում; Այդ ամենը մարդը իրեն ներշնչելուց է այդպես մտածում:

----------

erexa (15.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Leo Negri ջան, իրեն Առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ համարող մի ոմն մեկը հիմնվում ա իր համար ճշմարտության աղբյուր, հիմք հանդիսացող Աստվածաշնչի կամ իր հոգևոր հայրերի մեկնաբանությունների վրա ու որպես «միակ ճիշտ» իր կարծիքն ա պնդում ու ասում ա, որ թուղթ ու գիրը սատանայություն ա ու պետք ա հեռու մնալ դրանից առանց խորանալու թուղթ ու գիր անելու մեխանիզմների ու դրա ավանդույթների մեջ։


Նման կարծիքը անհիմնա և որոշակի աստիճանի վիրավորական: Տենց օրինակ ես ամեն առավոտ մոտ մեկ ժամ չինական "Մաո Շան" և "Ցուանչժեն" դաոսական դպրոցներին պատկանող մեդիտացիաներ եմ անում` կապված ներքին մարտարվեստներում կատարելագործվելու և մի շարք այլ նպատակների հետ: Առաջին դպրոցը մոգական դաոսիզմի ներկայացուցիչա, երկրորդը` ալքիմիկ դաոսիզմի: Դա ինձ սատանիստ չի դարձնում` ինչքան էլ որոշ քրիստոնյաների լեզուն քոր չգա նման առիթով սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտել:




> Դու էլ պնդում ես, որ պետք ա հիմնվել մոգական պարունակություն ունեցող նյութերի ու ինչ–որ «ակադեմիկ հետազոտությունների» վրա ու էլի ինչ–որ մեկնաբանություն ես տալիս որը, ճիշտն ասած տերմինակոխիդ արդյունքում էնքան էլ չհասկացա


Բնականաբար: Ինչպես ֆիզիկայի մասին վիճաբանելուց պետքա հիմնվել ֆիզիկային նվիրված աղբյուրների վրա, նույն կերպ մոգական ավանդույթների մասին վիճաբանելուց վատ չէր լինի գոնե մի էրկու սկզբնաղբյուրի ծանոթ լինել: Դե որ աջուձախ մարդկանց չմեղադրել սատանայականության մեջ:
Տերմինակոխի մասին` բեր օրինակ կոնկրետ քո կողմից չհասկացած տերմինները, հնարավորության չափ կպարզաբանեմ: Թե չե մեղադրում ես տերմինները չարաշահելու մեջ, իսկ կոնկրետ որ տերմիններն են չես ասում:





> Leo Negri ջան, քեզ հավատ են ներշնչում ինչ–որ մարդկանց գրած ակադեմիկ հետազոտությունները ու քո սեփական փորձից ստացված եզրակացությունները, մի ուրիշին՝ Աստծու գոյության իր ներքին զգացողությունը, Աստվածաշունչը ու իր սեփական փորձից ստացված եզրակացությունները, և այլն։ Էդքան բան։ Կարծես տվյալ կոնտեքստում ոչ մեկդ մյուսից առավել չեք, չէ՞։ Ուղղակի որ ամեն մեկը իր կարծիքն ասելուց բացի նաև ուրիշների կարծիքները լսի առանց մյուսի կարծիքի նկատմամբ արհամարհական արտահայտվելու ու իր սեփական կարծիքի սխալ լինելու հնարավորությունը բացառելու՝ քննարկումն ավելի կոնստրուկտիվ կստացվի։


Արշակ, եթե ես միմիայն Աստվածաշնչի վրա հիմնվելով, առանց համապատասխան աղբյուրներին ծանոթանալու, առանց էմպիրիկ փորձեր անելու, փորձեմ ֆիզիկայի դիսերտացիա պաշտպանեմ, ցանկացած դասախոս ինձ տեղում վարի կտա: Ինչքան էլ չպատմեմ Աստծո գոյության, դասախոսի առավել չլինելու, կարծիքս արհամարելու, ֆիզիկայի ու սատանիզմի նույնության ու կարծիքների ազատ արտահայտման մասին: Էդքան բան: Բարդ անալոգիա չի, հուսով եմ: 




> Գլխավորը միտքն ա, մտքի ուժը։ Ոնց որ ժամանակակից գիտությանը հայտնի մյուս ուժերը, տարբեր մարդկանց բազմապիսի, բարի ու չար մտքերը ազում են միմյանց վրա։ Ու ընդհանրապես, էս աշխարհը վերջին հաշվով միտքն ա շարժում 
> Թուղթ ու գիրն էլ, նկատի ունեմ էդ «գործում» գործածվող առարկաներն ու ծիսակարգերը երևի հիմնականում ուղղակի կենտրոնանալուն նպաստող, ներշնչանքը ուժեղացնող (արդյունքում՝ մտքի ուժը մեծացնող) սիմվոլներ են։ Ու ազդեցությունը կախված ա ինչպես թուղթ ու գիր անողի, էնպես էլ դրանից վախեցողի մտքի ուժից։ Եթե վախենում ես՝ քո վախերը դրան լրացուցիչ ուժ են տալիս։ Եթե քեզ էդ ամենից ուժեղ ես զգում՝ քո միտքը հաղթում ա։
> Մոտավորապես տենց


Մոտավորապես: Եթե "միտք" բառը փոխարինել "կամք" բառով, "ներշնչանք" բառը փոխարինել "իմաստավորում" բառով, հաշվի առնել, որ բարձր մակարդակների վրա առարկաների, իսկ հետո նաև ծիսակարգերի անհրաժեշտությունը կորումա, ու նաև հաշվի առնել, որ վախենալ/չվախենալը ստեղ բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չի փոխում, մի քիչ ավելի մոտ կլինի իրականությանը:

----------


## Արշակ

Leo Negri, փորձեցի գրածներիդ առանձին–առանձին պատասխանել, բայց հետո զգացի, որ մոտավորապես նույն բանն եմ գրում, ինչ արդեն ասել եմ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ։ Ու դու էլ կարծես մոտավորապես նույնն ես ասում, ինչ նախորդ գրառումներիդ մեջ։ Նենց որ ցիկլի մեջ չընկնելու համար ավելի լավ ա պատասխանեմ մենակ նոր հատվածներին։




> Տերմինակոխի մասին` բեր օրինակ կոնկրետ քո կողմից չհասկացած տերմինները, հնարավորության չափ կպարզաբանեմ: Թե չե մեղադրում ես տերմինները չարաշահելու մեջ, իսկ կոնկրետ որ տերմիններն են չես ասում:


Leo Negri ջան, չեմ մեղադրում, ուղղակի իմիջիայլոց նշեցի, որ թուղթ ու գրի վերաբերյալ տեսակետդ ինձ էնքան էլ հասկանալի չէր։ էդքան բան  :Smile:  Չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ թեմայի քննարկման մյուս մասնակիցներն էլ են մոտավորապես իմ օրի։ Իհարկե, հնարավոր ա, որ ուղղակի ես չեմ հասկանում։ Բայց դե, ճիշտն ասած, էն աստիճանի հետաքրքրված չեմ էդ ամենով, որ առանձին–առանձին ամեն մի գրածդ արտահայտության ու նախադասության մեջ խորանամ, հասկանալու համար թե դրանցով ինչ էիր ուզում ասած լինել։ Հատկապես որ գրառմանս կոնտեքտում իմ հասկանալ/չհասկանալը չէր գլխավորը։  Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալ եմ պարզաբանելու պատրաստակամությանդ համար  :Smile: 







> Մոտավորապես: Եթե "միտք" բառը փոխարինել "կամք" բառով, "ներշնչանք" բառը փոխարինել "իմաստավորում" բառով, հաշվի առնել, որ բարձր մակարդակների վրա առարկաների, իսկ հետո նաև ծիսակարգերի անհրաժեշտությունը կորումա, ու նաև հաշվի առնել, որ վախենալ/չվախենալը ստեղ բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չի փոխում, մի քիչ ավելի մոտ կլինի իրականությանը:


 Արի համաձայնվի, որ էս մեջբերածս հատվածը «միակ ճիշտ» տոնով խոսելու դասական օրինակ ա, ու թեման փակենք  :Wink: 

Ինչևէ, համաձյան չեմ բառային փոխարինումներիդ ու վախենալ–չվախենալու մասին ասածիդ հետ, բայց քանի որ էդ ամենը որևէ կերպ չես մեկնաբանում ու հիմնավորում, բացի չհամաձայնվելուց ուրիշ բան չէմ էլ կարող անել։  :Pardon:

----------


## Չամիչ

Զրույցին հետեւելիս էնպիսի տպավորությունն ա, որ խորը մասնագիտական քննարկում ա գնում :LOL:  Թուղթ ու գրի ոլորտից անտեղյակ մասնակիցները ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում հասկանալ ոլորտի մասնագետների մասնագիտական  լեզուն: :LOL: 

Ավելի լավ է գործնական խորհուրդներ տալ, օրինակ՝ ինչ անեն մարդիկ եթե հայտնվել են թուղթ ու գրի ազդեցության տակ, կամ, ինչպես պաշտպանվել թուղթ ու գրի ազդեցությունից:

----------

Apsara (17.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ավելի լավ է գործնական խորհուրդներ տալ, օրինակ՝ ինչ անեն մարդիկ եթե հայտնվել են թուղթ ու գրի ազդեցության տակ, կամ, ինչպես պաշտպանվել թուղթ ու գրի ազդեցությունից:


Կամ ինչպես թուղթ ու գիր անել: Հարց. ինչպե՞ս թուղթ ու գիր անել ինչ-որ մեկին (լուսի մարդուն, հարևանի շանը, Շուշան Պետրոսյանին, Ֆեյսբուքի ֆրենդներին. ընդգծել անհրաժեշտը): Ինձ անչափ հետաքրքրում ա սույն հարցը:

----------

Ariadna (17.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Արի համաձայնվի, որ էս մեջբերածս հատվածը «միակ ճիշտ» տոնով խոսելու դասական օրինակ ա, ու թեման փակենք


Արի համաձայնվի, որ քո կարծիքը "ինձ տենցա թվում" օպերայիցա, մինչդեռ ես իմը կարող եմ հիմնավորել ցանկացած քանակությամբ սկզբնաղբյուրներով, մինչև այսօր պահպանված մոգական ավանդույթների օրինակներով ու ժամանակակից հետազոտություններով` թե գործնական, թե ակադեմիկ բնույթի:




> Ինչևէ, համաձյան չեմ բառային փոխարինումներիդ ու վախենալ–չվախենալու մասին ասածիդ հետ, բայց քանի որ էդ ամենը որևէ կերպ չես մեկնաբանում ու հիմնավորում, բացի չհամաձայնվելուց ուրիշ բան չէմ էլ կարող անել։


Դրա համար քո մոտ երբեք ոչ մի մոգություն չի ստացվի, ինչպես նաև մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ:  :Wink:  Բայց դե ընդարձակվեմ հիմնավորելու առումով:

Կամքի մասին` խնդրեմ, Ալֆոնս Լուի Կոնստան` որպես ֆրանսիական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ, Ալիսթեր Քրոուլի` որպես բրիտանական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ, Յուլիուս Էվոլա` որպես իտալական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ, Էրնսթ Շորթել` որպես գերմանական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ - բոլորը առաջին հերթին գրում են կամքի` որպես մոգության շարժիչ ուժի մասին: Ու էդ չնայած էն փաստի, որ թվարկած մտքի դպրոցները թե թեորիայի, թե պրակտիկայի առումով ահագին տարբերվում են:
Կամքի վերաբերյալ համանման մտքեր կարելիա գտնել ամենուր` հնդկական տանտրայից սկսած հունաեգիպտական ավանդույթով վերջացրած:

Վախենալ չվախենալու մասին` դու օրինակ կարաս հրազենից ինչքան ուզում ես չվախենաս, դա քեզ փամփուշտից դժվար փրկի: Ավելին, հրազենից զգուշանալու դեպքում հնարավորությունը, որ փամփուշտի տակ չեն ընկնի ավելի մեծ կլինի: 
Իհարկե, մոգական ազդեցությունը կրակելուց անհամեմատ ավելի դժվարա /ավելին, դաշնամուր վիրտուոզ նվագելուցելա դժվար/, ու ավելի շատ ֆակտորներիցա կախված, բայց պակաս իրական չի: Նաև կարծիք կա, որ մոգությանը չհավատող մարդիկ շատ ավելի հարմար թիրախ են` որովհետև նույնիսկ ամենաթունդ մոգության հետևանքը միտում կունենան վերագրել բնական պատճառների /վատառողջությանը, բախտի բերմանը, գործի չկպնելուն, ուղղակի զուգադիպությանը/ , ու ոչ մի բան էդ առումով չեն անի: Ինչը խիստ հարմարա ազդեցություն անողին` եթե մարդ չի պաշտպանվում, չի կռվում, չի դիմադրում` նոկաուտ անելը շատ ավելի հեշտա:

----------

Jean-Claude (21.05.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (17.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կամ ինչպես թուղթ ու գիր անել: Հարց. ինչպե՞ս թուղթ ու գիր անել ինչ-որ մեկին (լուսի մարդուն, հարևանի շանը, Շուշան Պետրոսյանին, Ֆեյսբուքի ֆրենդներին. ընդգծել անհրաժեշտը): Ինձ անչափ հետաքրքրում ա սույն հարցը:


Հայկո, օրինակ ես այկիդոյի սև գոտի եմ: Ես քեզ կարամ ցույց տամ հնարք, որով կոնկրետ ես կարամ մարդու ձեռք ջարդեմ` վստահ լինելով, որ քո մոտ էդ հնարքը չի աշխատի, կամ աշխատելու դեպքում նենց չի աշխատի, ոնց որ նախատեսվածա: Մի պարզ պատճառով` չունես ֆիզիկական ուժը, րեակցիան, ճարպկությունը, ֆիզիկական շարժման կուլտուրան, սեփական շարժման պատտերներում ամրագրված շարժման սխեմաները: Էդ սաղ ձեռքա բերվում տարիների ընթացքում:
Նույն կերպ ես կարամ ստեղ քոփիփեյսթ անեմ ասենք տիբեթական Հեվաջրա Տանտրան, որում զանազան այլ բաների հետ մեկտեղ օրինակ նկարագրումա, ոնց զանազան էակներին սեփական կամքին ենթարկեցնել: Ու էլի վստահ լինելով, որ ինչքան ուզումա ճռռաս նկարագրված Կուրուկուլլա սադհանան ճիշտ անելու վրա, ոչ մի խելքին մոտ բան մոտդ չի ստացվի:

Թեկուզ խնդրեմ` Argentum Astrum ի դասական նախապատրաստական տեքստերից մեկը: Ավելի քան վստահ եմ, որ մեծ մասը խիստ անհասկանալի կմնա:  :Tongue: 

http://www.ordoaa.org/pdf/l006.pdf

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես հավատում եմ… կա տենց բան

----------


## հովարս

> Ավելի լավ է գործնական խորհուրդներ տալ, օրինակ՝ ինչ անեն մարդիկ եթե հայտնվել են թուղթ ու գրի ազդեցության տակ, կամ, ինչպես պաշտպանվել թուղթ ու գրի ազդեցությունից:


Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, «... Նա եկավ (Հիսուս Քրիստոս) որպեսզի* սատանայի կապերը քանդի*...»: (Գործնական խորհուրդ):

----------


## Արշակ

> Արի համաձայնվի, որ քո կարծիքը "ինձ տենցա թվում" օպերայիցա, մինչդեռ ես իմը կարող եմ հիմնավորել ցանկացած քանակությամբ սկզբնաղբյուրներով, մինչև այսօր պահպանված մոգական ավանդույթների օրինակներով ու ժամանակակից հետազոտություններով` թե գործնական, թե ակադեմիկ բնույթի:


Մոտավորապես համաձայն եմ։ 
Բայց.

Իրականում կարծիքս ունի որոշակի հիմքեր, այսինքն՝ ինքս իմ մեջ հիմնավորումներ ունեմ, նենց չի էլի, որ պատահական գեներացրել եմ  :Jpit:  բայց քանի որ ի սկզբանե տրամադրված չեմ էս թեմայում հիմնավորումների մեջ ծավալվելու ու առավել ևս կարծիքս ատամներով պաշտպանելու ու նաև չեմ բացառում կարծիքիս ճշգրիտ չլինելու հնարավորությունը, գրել եմ «ինձ տենց ա թվում» ձևակերպմամբ։ Նենց որ կարող ես հենց տենց էլ համարել՝ պրիտենզիաներ չունեմ  :Smile: Չնայած համոզված չեմ, որ մանրամասն դիտարկելու դեպքում փաստարկներդ ու սկզբնաղբյուրներդ ինձ համար հիմնավորված ու վստահելի կլինեին, բայց քանի որ ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, դրանց մեջ առանձնապես  խորանալու ցանկություն չունեմ ( ժամանակ չունենալու և այլ պատճառներով), հետևաբար կարող ենք համարել, որ կարող ես կարծիքդ հիմնավորել ցանկացած քանակությամբ սկզբնաղբյուրներով ու հետազոտություններով։Ու անկախ վերը նշված երկու կետերից, սեփական կարծիքիդ մեջ համոզվածության աստիճանից, կարծում եմ ֆորումում «միակ ճիշտ»  հեգնական տոնով արտահայտվելը ու հետն էլ նույն բանում ուրիշներին մեղադրելը էնքան էլ ցանկալի ու կոնստրուկտիվ տարբերակ չի։ Հատկապես նմանատիպ թեմաներում, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուրն իր սուբյեկտիվ ճշմարտության սկզբնաղբյուրներն ու աքսիոմատիկ համակարգն ունի։ Բանավեճին միջամտելու սկզբից իմ ասածը գլխավորապես սա էր։ Բայց եթե շարունակում ես մնալ այլ կարծիքի, քո ընտրությունն ա իհարկե։






> Դրա համար քո մոտ երբեք ոչ մի մոգություն չի ստացվի, ինչպես նաև մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ:


Leo Negri ջան, ճիշտն ասած ես երբևէ մոգությամբ զբաղվելու ցանկություն չունեմ էլ  :Jpit:  Համենայն դեպս էն իմաստով, ոնց որ դու ես երևի պատկերացնում։




> Վախենալ չվախենալու մասին` դու օրինակ կարաս հրազենից ինչքան ուզում ես չվախենաս, դա քեզ փամփուշտից դժվար փրկի: Ավելին, հրազենից զգուշանալու դեպքում հնարավորությունը, որ փամփուշտի տակ չեն ընկնի ավելի մեծ կլինի: 
> Իհարկե, մոգական ազդեցությունը կրակելուց անհամեմատ ավելի դժվարա /ավելին, դաշնամուր վիրտուոզ նվագելուցելա դժվար/, ու ավելի շատ ֆակտորներիցա կախված, բայց պակաս իրական չի: Նաև կարծիք կա, որ մոգությանը չհավատող մարդիկ շատ ավելի հարմար թիրախ են` որովհետև նույնիսկ ամենաթունդ մոգության հետևանքը միտում կունենան վերագրել բնական պատճառների /վատառողջությանը, բախտի բերմանը, գործի չկպնելուն, ուղղակի զուգադիպությանը/ , ու ոչ մի բան էդ առումով չեն անի: Ինչը խիստ հարմարա ազդեցություն անողին` եթե մարդ չի պաշտպանվում, չի կռվում, չի դիմադրում` նոկաուտ անելը շատ ավելի հեշտա:


Ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, կարծում եմ կարևորը միտքն ա, մտքի ուժը (կամ կարաս ասես կամքը, ըստ էության նույնն ա)։ Իսկ վախը նույնպես միտք ա, կենտրոնացած միտք, որ թուղթ ու գիրը ազդելու ա, էսինչ բանը լինելու ա, ու էդ միտքը համընթաց ա թուղթ ու գիր անողի մտքին։ Ուժերը գումարվում են։ Պարզ ֆիզիկա ա  :Jpit: 
Իսկ չվախենալը միշտ չի որ նույնն ա ինչ դրա գոյությանը չհավատալը։  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Կամքի մասին` խնդրեմ, Ալֆոնս Լուի Կոնստան` որպես ֆրանսիական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ, Ալիսթեր Քրոուլի` որպես բրիտանական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ, Յուլիուս Էվոլա` որպես իտալական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ, Էրնսթ Շորթել` որպես գերմանական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ - բոլորը առաջին հերթին գրում են կամքի` որպես մոգության շարժիչ ուժի մասին: Ու էդ չնայած էն փաստի, որ թվարկած մտքի դպրոցները թե թեորիայի, թե պրակտիկայի առումով ահագին տարբերվում են:
> Կամքի վերաբերյալ համանման մտքեր կարելիա գտնել ամենուր` հնդկական տանտրայից սկսած հունաեգիպտական ավանդույթով վերջացրած:


Էս օրինակով եմ գրում, բայց ընհանրապես եմ ասում թեմայում գրառումներիդ վերաբերյալ։
Ավելի լավ չի՞ որևէ բան հիմնավորելիս նախ և առաջ փորձել քննարկման մասնակիցներին հասկանալի լեզվով տրամաբանորեն հիմնավորել, գոնե մոտավորապես բացատրել կարծիքդ, քան թե ընդամենը զրուցակցին անծանոթ անունների ցուցակ գրել։ Ու եթե զրուցակցիդ հետաքրքրի, ու կուզենա ասածիդ սկզբնաղբյուրներն իմանալ, նոր անցնես դրանց թվարկմանը։ Կամ գոնե կարելի ա էդ երկուսը համադրել։ Կարծում եմ տենց ավելի հեշտ ա քննարկում շարունակելը։ Որովհետև օրինակ ինձ կհետաքրքրեր կարդալ քո սեփական տեսակետը, թե ինչի՞ ես համարում որ հենց_ կամք_ բառն ա պետք օգտագործել տվյալ դեպքում, այլ ոչ թե _միտք_ բառը։ Բայց ընդամենը էդքանը պարզելու համար պատրաստ չեմ խորանալ Էրնսթ Շորթելի, Յուլիուս Էվոլայի դպրոցների կամ մոգության հունաեգիպտական ավանդույթների մեջ։

----------

Ariadna (17.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չնայած համոզված չեմ, որ մանրամասն դիտարկելու դեպքում փաստարկներդ ու սկզբնաղբյուրներդ ինձ համար հիմնավորված ու վստահելի կլինեին, բայց քանի որ ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, դրանց մեջ առանձնապես խորանալու ցանկություն չունեմ ( ժամանակ չունենալու և այլ պատճառներով), հետևաբար կարող ենք համարել, որ կարող ես կարծիքդ հիմնավորել ցանկացած քանակությամբ սկզբնաղբյուրներով ու հետազոտություններով։


Սենց ասենք` ահագին մարդ հիմնավորած ու վստահելի չեն համարում նաև ֆիզիկայի կամ կենսաբանության դասագրքերը, քանի որ վերջիններս հակասում են իրանց հավատալիքներին: Դե որ կանայք տղամարդկանց կողից են առաջացել, տղամարդիկ կավից, և այլն:





> Ու անկախ վերը նշված երկու կետերից, սեփական կարծիքիդ մեջ համոզվածության աստիճանից, կարծում եմ ֆորումում «միակ ճիշտ» հեգնական տոնով արտահայտվելը ու հետն էլ նույն բանում ուրիշներին մեղադրելը էնքան էլ ցանկալի ու կոնստրուկտիվ տարբերակ չի։ Հատկապես նմանատիպ թեմաներում, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուրն իր սուբյեկտիվ ճշմարտության սկզբնաղբյուրներն ու աքսիոմատիկ համակարգն ունի։ Բանավեճին միջամտելու սկզբից իմ ասածը գլխավորապես սա էր։ Բայց եթե շարունակում ես մնալ այլ կարծիքի, քո ընտրությունն ա իհարկե։


Բեր օրինակ հեգնական տոնով գրված արտահայտությամբ, հիմնավորի, թե ինչուա տոնը հեգնական, հենց ումա հեգնում ու ինչ պատճառով: 
Սուբյեկտիվության առումով` մոգությունը կրոն չի, որ ով ուզումա ինչին ուզումա հավատա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ավելի լավ չի՞ որևէ բան հիմնավորելիս նախ և առաջ փորձել քննարկման մասնակիցներին հասկանալի լեզվով տրամաբանորեն հիմնավորել, գոնե մոտավորապես բացատրել կարծիքդ, քան թե ընդամենը զրուցակցին անծանոթ անունների ցուցակ գրել։


Եթե զրուցակիցը ալարումա մի տաս րոպե նվիրի գուգլով աշխատելուն, ապա ես բացարձակապես չեմ պատրաստում ժամեր ծախսեմ անծանոթ անունների կենսագրությունները ու աշխատությունները թարգմանելու ու տեղադրելու վրա: Նման կերպ ֆիզիկայի վերաբերյալ վիճաբանության մեջ ես նաև չեմ տեղադրի Էյնշթեյնի կենսագրությունը ու թեորիաների սեղմ նկարագրությունը` եթե զրուցակիցը, չիմանալով Էյնշթեյնը ովա, հրաժարվումա ինքնուրույն մի տաս րոպեյում պարզի:




> Ու եթե զրուցակցիդ հետաքրքրի, ու կուզենա ասածիդ սկզբնաղբյուրներն իմանալ, նոր անցնես դրանց թվարկմանը։ Կամ գոնե կարելի ա էդ երկուսը համադրել։


Թվարկած անունների աշխատություններում /բացի գերմանացուց` ինչը հատկանշականա գերմանական պրագմատիկ դպրոցին/ էնքան սկզբնաղբյուր կամ սկզբնաղբյուրի հղում կա, որ ցանկացած ոք չալարելու դեպքում կարա ինտերնետում գտնի ու կարդա: Կրկնվեմ` ծամել դնել բերանը կամ ինչ որ բան պրոպագանդել ես չեմ պատրաստվում, ընդամենը գրում եմ, որ թեմայից վիճաբանելու համար վատ չէր լինի թեմային մի քիչ ծանոթ լինել:




> Կարծում եմ տենց ավելի հեշտ ա քննարկում շարունակելը։ Որովհետև օրինակ ինձ կհետաքրքրեր կարդալ քո սեփական տեսակետը, թե ինչի՞ ես համարում որ հենց կամք բառն ա պետք օգտագործել տվյալ դեպքում, այլ ոչ թե միտք բառը։ Բայց ընդամենը էդքանը պարզելու համար պատրաստ չեմ խորանալ Էրնսթ Շորթելի, Յուլիուս Էվոլայի դպրոցների կամ մոգության հունաեգիպտական ավանդույթների մեջ։


Դե եթե պատրաստ չես, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ իմ սեփական տեսակետը /որը տվյալ դեպքում խիստ մոտա բառոն Էվոլայի տեսակետին/ քեզ հետաքրքիր կլինի: 
Կարող ես շարունակել գրել "ինձ տենցա թվում" կարծիքներդ մի բանի մասին, որի հետազոտությանը չես պատրաստվում գոնե մի էրկու ժամ տրամադրել:

----------


## Արշակ

Leo Negri, եթե կարծում ես որ թուղթ ու գրի վերաբերյալ տեսություններդ օբյեկտիվությամբ ու ակադեմիկ գիտական շրջանակներում ընդունելիությամբ համարժեք են դասական ֆիզիկային, ապա քեզ ասելու բան չունեմ։ Շարունակիր տենց համարել։

Ու քեզնից ոչ ոք աշխատություններ թարգմանել չէր խնդրել։ Ցանկացած թեմայով, նյութին լավ տիրապետելու դեպքում կարելի ա հեշտությամբ մի քանի նախադասությամբ տեսակետ արտահայտել՝ առանց հաստափոր աշխատությունների վրա հղում անելու յոլա գնալով։

Ինչևէ, դեմագոգիայի վերածվող վեճը շարունակելու ցանկություն չունեմ։

----------


## Leo Negri

> Leo Negri, եթե կարծում ես որ թուղթ ու գրի վերաբերյալ տեսություններդ օբյեկտիվությամբ ու ակադեմիկ գիտական շրջանակներում ընդունելիությամբ համարժեք են դասական ֆիզիկային, ապա քեզ ասելու բան չունեմ։ Շարունակիր տենց համարել։


Ես կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած կարծիք, լինի այն ֆիզիկայի վերաբերյալ, թե մոգության, պետքա հիմնավորվի օբյեկտիվ իրականության փաստերով: Մոգության դեպքում էդ փաստերը չորս կատեգորիայի են` պատմական սկզբնաղբյուրներ /օրինակ` մ.թ. առաջին դարերի քրիստոնեական-ղփթական մոգական պապիրուսներ/, ժամանակակից սկզբնաղբյուրներ /մոգությունը, չնայած միջնադարյան խարույկների թերրորին, պահպանվելա մինչև այսօր, ու թեմայով մինչև հիմա աշխատություններ են գրվում` օրինակ Էվոլայի Introduzione-ն/, անթրոպոլոգիկ հետազոտություններ /զարմանալիա, բայց փաստ` անթրոպոլոգիան այդ թվում զբաղվումա մոգական ավանդույթների հետազոտությամբ/, մինչև օրերս պահպանված ավանդույթներ /օրինակ վուդուն, որը սևամորթների շրջապատում պահպանվելա չնայած քրիստոնյա ստրկատերերի ժամանակին անխնա վուդույի համար տանջամահ անելը/: Տվյալ կատեգորիաներից ցանկացածի հետ քո ծանոթության աստիճանը զրոյական է:
Անալոգիկ համեմատություն անելով ֆիզիկայի հետ բնավ չէի մտածում, որ այն տենց բառացի կնկալվի:




> Ու քեզնից ոչ ոք աշխատություններ թարգմանել չէր խնդրել։ Ցանկացած թեմայով, նյութին լավ տիրապետելու դեպքում կարելի ա հեշտությամբ մի քանի նախադասությամբ տեսակետ արտահայտել՝ առանց հաստափոր աշխատությունների վրա հղում անելու յոլա գնալով։


Քվանտային ֆիզիկա
Միջնադարյան բրիտանական պոեզիա
Տայցզիցուան կունգֆու
Global Sourcing /պատկերացում անգամ չունեմ, հայերեն ոնցա թարգմանվում/
Անալիտիկ հոգեբանություն
Նեոպլատոնիզմ
Վաղ շրջանի տհերավադիկ բուդդիզմ
Մարքսի Կապիտալ

Ցուցակը կարելիա շարունակել ու շարունակել` որպես օրինակ թեմաների, որոնց մասին ադեկվատ վիճաբանելու համար բավականին լայնածավալ սկզբնական գիտելիքներ են պետք, ու որոնց մասին մի քանի նախադասությամբ արտահայտված տեսակետը լավագույն դեպքում կլինի խիստ մակերեսային:

Ու ցանկացած թեմային գոնե խիստ մակերեսորեն ծանոթանալու համար հնարավորա մի կես ժամ օգտվել գուգլից կամ վիքիպեդիայից:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Վախենալ չվախենալու մասին` դու օրինակ կարաս հրազենից ինչքան ուզում ես չվախենաս, դա քեզ փամփուշտից դժվար փրկի: Ավելին, հրազենից զգուշանալու դեպքում հնարավորությունը, որ փամփուշտի տակ չեն ընկնի ավելի մեծ կլինի: 
> Իհարկե, մոգական ազդեցությունը կրակելուց անհամեմատ ավելի դժվարա /ավելին, դաշնամուր վիրտուոզ նվագելուցելա դժվար/, ու ավելի շատ ֆակտորներիցա կախված, բայց պակաս իրական չի:* Նաև կարծիք կա, որ մոգությանը չհավատող մարդիկ շատ ավելի հարմար թիրախ են` որովհետև նույնիսկ ամենաթունդ մոգության հետևանքը միտում կունենան վերագրել բնական պատճառների /վատառողջությանը, բախտի բերմանը, գործի չկպնելուն, ուղղակի զուգադիպությանը/ , ու ոչ մի բան էդ առումով չեն անի: Ինչը խիստ հարմարա ազդեցություն անողին` եթե մարդ չի պաշտպանվում, չի կռվում, չի դիմադրում` նոկաուտ անելը շատ ավելի հեշտա:*


Փաստորեն մարդը էտքան անպաշտպան էակ ա՞

Նախքան կռվելը մարդը պիտի գոնե կարողանա պարզել գտնվու՞մ է  արդյոք չարի մոգական ազդեցություն տակ, թե՞ ոչ: Պրիֆիլակտիկ պաշտպանական միջոցառումները իրարկե ոչ մեկի չեն խանգարի, բայց եթե մարդը գտնվում է մոգական լուրջ ազդեցության տակ հնարավո՞ր է սեփական ուժերով չեզոքացնել ազդեցությունը, թե՞ ինչպես վիրաբուժության դեպքում, այս դեպքում նույնպես վիրաբուժի միջամտությունը անխուսափելի է:

Գոյություն ունե՞ն պարզելու մեխանիզմներ, թե՞ դա կարող է անել միայն հատուկ օժտվածությամբ պայծառատեսը:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Փաստորեն մարդը էտքան անպաշտպան էակ ա՞


Մարդը ընդհանրապես անպաշտպանա: Տենց ամեն տարի ավտովթարներում ավելի շատ մարդա մեռնում, քան զինված կոնֆլիկտների մեծ մասում:




> Նախքան կռվելը մարդը պիտի գոնե կարողանա պարզել գտնվու՞մ է արդյոք չարի մոգական ազդեցություն տակ, թե՞ ոչ: Պրիֆիլակտիկ պաշտպանական միջոցառումները իրարկե ոչ մեկի չեն խանգարի, բայց եթե մարդը գտնվում է մոգական լուրջ ազդեցության տակ հնարավո՞ր է սեփական ուժերով չեզոքացնել ազդեցությունը, թե՞ ինչպես վիրաբուժության դեպքում, այս դեպքում նույնպես վիրաբուժի միջամտությունը անխուսափելի է:


Իրականում ես չէի մտահոգվի էդ հարցով: Նման ազդեցության հնարավորություն ունեցող մարդիկ շատ քիչ են /պարզ պատչառով` շատ շատ դժվարա/, ու որպես կանոն սեփական ունակությունները գործածում են ավելի հետաքրքիր ասպարեզներում /պատճառը էլի պարզա` իրանք շատ ավելի լավ են տիրապետում սեփական ագրեսսիային/: 
Օրինակ Ալան Մուրը ու Գրանթ Մորրիսսոնը հայտնի կոմիքսային նկարիչ են:

Որպես կանոն անհատ մարդ ինքնա իրա սաղ պրոբլեմների սկիզբն ու պատճառը: Ու եթե մարդ շարունակաբար մտնումա կրկնվող պրոբլեմների մեջ` լինի առողջական, հոգեբանական, անձնական, ապա իրոք ոչ մի վիրաբույժ չի օգնի: 

Ցանկացած դեպքում, ամուր ձևավորված, զարգացած կամք ունենալը /զարգացնել կարելիա օրինակ ամեն առավոտ սառը ցնցուղ ընդունելով` ինքը նաև շատ առողջարարա, եթե ճիշտ անել, կամ ֆիզիկական վարժություններով, կամ այլ կերպ սեփական կամքը դրսևորելով/ ինքնին որոշակիորեն պաշտպանումա նման ազդեցություններից: 
Բայց դե մարդկանց մեծ մասը կամք չունի ծխելը թարգի, ուր մնաց կամք ունենա ինչ որ ուրիշ բաների համար:




> Գոյություն ունե՞ն պարզելու մեխանիզմներ, թե՞ դա կարող է անել միայն հատուկ օժտվածությամբ պայծառատեսը:


Ընդհանուր թուլություն, անէներգետիկ վիճակ, ապաթիա, դեպրեսսիա, առավոտները սրտխառնոց, սրտի ծակոցներ, ցանկացած նախաձեռնության մեթոդիկ ձախողում, մի շարք խրոնիկ հիվանդությունների զարգանալ, հիվանդություններ, որոնց դիագնոզը բժիշկները դժվարանում են տալ, գլխացավեր, մերձավորների հետ հարաբերությունների խիստ վատացում` էս սաղ կարա լինի թե բնական պատճառներով, թե ոչ էդքան:
Հատուկ օժտվածությամբ պայծառատեսներին դիմելու խորհուրդ չէի տա` կապեկ մը էրկու փողի համար ինչ պայծառատես հեքիաթ ասես չեն պատմի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հատուկ օժտվածությամբ պայծառատեսներին դիմելու խորհուրդ չէի տա` կապեկ մը էրկու փողի համար ինչ պայծառատես հեքիաթ ասես չեն պատմի:


Ինձ թվում ա հեշտությամբ կարելի ա խաբել էն մարդկանց, ովքեր պայծառատեսի մոտ գնում են իրենց ապագան իմանալու, կոնկրետ թուղթ ու գրի հետ կապված ո՞նց պիտի խաբե՞ն: Շատ հաճախ նման մարդիկ ճշգրտորեն նշում են թե թուղթ ու գիրը ով է արել ինչ տեսք ունի եւ որտեղ է գտնվում: Ինձ թվում է  նման դեպքերում խաբելը անհնար ա:




> Որպես կանոն անհատ մարդ ինքնա իրա սաղ պրոբլեմների սկիզբն ու պատճառը: Ու եթե մարդ շարունակաբար մտնումա կրկնվող պրոբլեմների մեջ` լինի առողջական, հոգեբանական, անձնական, ապա իրոք ոչ մի վիրաբույժ չի օգնի:


Համամիտ եմ, բայց նաեւ ասում են, եթե մարդու էներգետիկան չափից դուրս աղտոտված ա ինչպես սեփական մտքերի ազդեցությունից այնպես էլ արտաքին մոգական ազդեցությունից, ապա նա չի կարող աղտոտված էներգիայով ինքն իր վրա դրական ներազդել, էս դեպքում արտաքին առողջ էներգիայի միջամտությունը պարտադիր ա:

Էլ չեմ ասում, որ երբեման մոգական ազդեցույան արդյունքում մարդը կարող է պարզապես շեղվել, նման մարդը էլ ինչպե՞ս կարող է ինքն իրեն օգնել:




> Ցանկացած դեպքում, ամուր ձևավորված, զարգացած կամք ունենալը /զարգացնել կարելիա օրինակ ամեն առավոտ սառը ցնցուղ ընդունելով` ինքը նաև շատ առողջարարա, եթե ճիշտ անել, կամ ֆիզիկական վարժություններով, կամ այլ կերպ սեփական կամքը դրսևորելով/ ինքնին *որոշակիորեն պաշտպանումա նման ազդեցություններից:*


Պաշտպանում ա, բայց եթե արդեն կա նման ազդեցություն ապա կարծում եմ սառը ցնցուղը հազիվ թե չեզոքացնի այդ ազդեցությունը:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ինձ թվում ա հեշտությամբ կարելի ա խաբել էն մարդկանց, ովքեր պայծառատեսի մոտ գնում են իրենց ապագան իմանալու, կոնկրետ թուղթ ու գրի հետ կապված ո՞նց պիտի խաբե՞ն: Շատ հաճախ նման մարդիկ ճշգրտորեն նշում են թե թուղթ ու գիրը ով է արել ինչ տեսք ունի եւ որտեղ է գտնվում: Ինձ թվում է նման դեպքերում խաբելը անհնար ա:


Խաբելու մեխանիզմները ու հնարքները իմանալու համար կարդա ցանկացած գնչուների /ցիգանների/ մասին աշխատություն:
Ես մեկին գիտեի, նենց հմտորեն ու տաղանդավոր էր խաբելով բախտ բացում /ու պատմում այդ թվում չաաաար կախարդների ազդեցության մասին/, մարդիկ մնում էին ապշած:




> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ երբեման մոգական ազդեցույան արդյունքում մարդը կարող է պարզապես շեղվել, նման մարդը էլ ինչպե՞ս կարող է ինքն իրեն օգնել:


Ոնց թմրամոլը չի կարա ինքն իրեն օգնել? Տենց էլ էս դեպքում` եթե մարդու մեջ վարի գնալու նախադրյալներ կան, ինքը վարի կգնա:





> Պաշտպանում ա, բայց եթե արդեն կա նման ազդեցություն ապա կարծում եմ սառը ցնցուղը հազիվ թե չեզոքացնի այդ ազդեցությունը:


Շատ ավելի արագ կչեզոքացնի, քան ցանկացած պայծառատես տատիկ: 
Խնդրեմ` ճապոնական միսոգի ծիսակարգ: Խորհուրդ չեմ տա տանը փորձել:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Խաբելու մեխանիզմները ու հնարքները իմանալու համար կարդա ցանկացած գնչուների /ցիգանների/ մասին աշխատություն:
> Ես մեկին գիտեի, նենց հմտորեն ու տաղանդավոր էր խաբելով բախտ բացում /ու պատմում այդ թվում չաաաար կախարդների ազդեցության մասին/, մարդիկ մնում էին ապշած:


Նորից եմ ուզում շեշտել, խոսքը ապագայի վերաբերյալ կանխագուշակություններին չի վերաբերվում, եթե մարդը օժտված է համոզելու շնորհով ապա հանգիստ կարող է իր թակարդը գցել բոլոր էն մարդկանց ովքեր տոգորված են իրենց ապագան իմանալու անհագ ցանկությամբ: Խոսքը գնում է "տեսնելու" մասին, դու ժխտու՞մ ես որ կան էնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր իսկապես կարողանում են "տեսնել": Տեսնելու շնորը հնարավոր է նաեւ զարգացնել, բայց կան էնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր արդեն իսկ ունեն նման օժտվածություն:




> Ոնց թմրամոլը չի կարա ինքն իրեն օգնել? Տենց էլ էս դեպքում` եթե մարդու մեջ վարի գնալու նախադրյալներ կան, ինքը վարի կգնա:


Ի՞նչ ասել է նախադրյալ: От судьбы не убежишь?? Ճակատագրից չե՞ս փաղչի:

Էտ դեպքում էլ ի՞նչ նպատակի են ծառայում տարետեսակ ինքնազարգացման ու ինքնակատարելագործման մեթոդները եթե ամեն ինչ նախասահմանված է: Եթե մարդու մեջ կա վարի գնալու նախադրալ ուրեմ ինքը պիտի նստի ու սպասի վարի գնալու օրվա՞ն

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո, օրինակ ես այկիդոյի սև գոտի եմ: Ես քեզ կարամ ցույց տամ հնարք, որով կոնկրետ ես կարամ մարդու ձեռք ջարդեմ` վստահ լինելով, որ քո մոտ էդ հնարքը չի աշխատի, կամ աշխատելու դեպքում նենց չի աշխատի, ոնց որ նախատեսվածա: Մի պարզ պատճառով` չունես ֆիզիկական ուժը, րեակցիան, ճարպկությունը, ֆիզիկական շարժման կուլտուրան, սեփական շարժման պատտերներում ամրագրված շարժման սխեմաները: Էդ սաղ ձեռքա բերվում տարիների ընթացքում:
> Նույն կերպ ես կարամ ստեղ քոփիփեյսթ անեմ ասենք տիբեթական Հեվաջրա Տանտրան, որում զանազան այլ բաների հետ մեկտեղ օրինակ նկարագրումա, ոնց զանազան էակներին սեփական կամքին ենթարկեցնել: Ու էլի վստահ լինելով, որ ինչքան ուզումա ճռռաս նկարագրված Կուրուկուլլա սադհանան ճիշտ անելու վրա, ոչ մի խելքին մոտ բան մոտդ չի ստացվի:
> 
> Թեկուզ խնդրեմ` Argentum Astrum ի դասական նախապատրաստական տեքստերից մեկը: Ավելի քան վստահ եմ, որ մեծ մասը խիստ անհասկանալի կմնա: 
> 
> http://www.ordoaa.org/pdf/l006.pdf


Հարցը դա չի: Ոչ թե կատարել, այլ հասկանալ: Ես գուցե չկարողանամ էդ հնարքով կոտրել ինչ-որ մեկի ձեռքը, բայց հստակ կհասկանամ, թե ձեռքը ոնց կոտրվեց: Ու դրա համար կարիք չեմ ունենա իմանալու, թե Ուեշիբան ով ա, կալիգրաֆիան ինչ ա, տանտոն քանի սանտիմետր ա և այլն. իներցիայի օրենքը, լծակի սկզբունքը ու նման մի երկու ուրիշ բաները հերիք կլինեն կոնկերտ էֆեկտը հասկանալու համար: Նույնը սա ա: Տվյալ դեպքում ես ակնկալում եմ ուղղակի համառոտ ու ըստ էության պատասխան, որը կփորձեմ հասկանալ էնքան, ինչքան որ իմ գիտելիքները ինձ թույլ կտան: Հույս ունեմ, որ սկզբունքը հասկանալու համար ստիպված չեմ լինի Լուլից բռնած, Ֆիչինոյով շարունակած, Կրոուլիով վերջացրած հազար հատորանոց գրականությունը նորից կրծելու. էն, ինչը մինչև հիմա հասցրել եմ իմանալ, ինձ հերիքում ա, օրինակ, բավականին նորմալ ընկալելու վերևի հղումիդ տեքստը:


Ընդհանրապես սենց դեպքերում ես միշտ կողմ եմ պրոցեսի առավելագույն պարզեցմանն ու հստակեցմանը: Եթե հնարավոր ա տեքստում խոսափել ինչ-որ եգիպտական աստվածության անունը տալուց, ես էդ անունը գրված տեսնելը համարում եմ ավելորդություն: Ցանկացած դեպքում, լինի «Իսիս», լինի «Բադրիջան» թե ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չլինի, հիմքը մնում ա նույնը, ճանապարհն ա փոխվում: Եթե հնարավոր ա աջ ձեռով քորել աջ ականջը, ինչու՞ պիտի նույն բանը անես ձախ ոտքով  :Smile: : Ինչու՞, օրինակ, պիտի լինի Argentum Astrum, բայց ոչ Արծաթե Աստղ: Հասկանալի ա, օկկուլտիզմ, ավանդություններ, Արվեստ և այլն և այլն, բայց ինչու՞ ավելի բարդացնել մի բան, որ առանց էդ էլ պարզությամբ չի փայլում: Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր ա ու օգտակար, ասենք, վերևում քո նշած դհարանայի պարզագույն վարժությունների մասին կարդալը ու դրանք փորձելը, կամ հասարակ շնչառական վարժությունները, բայց զանազան ոսկե պալատների ու հրեղեն կառքերի մասին կարդալը հետաքրքիր ա, բայց օգտակար չի: Կարող ա՝ ես եմ չափազանց պրագմատիկ կամ result-oriented, չգիտեմ, բայց ցանկացած գործում մինչև հիմա միշտ փորձել եմ առավելագույն համակարգվածություն ու հստակություն մտցնել՝ լավագույն արդյունքի հասնելու համար: Ինձ համար տենց աշխատելն ու մտածելը ավելի հեշտ ու արդյունավետ ա: Էս դեպքում, եթե կարող ես ու ինչքան դա հնարավոր ա, կարճ կգրե՞ս, թե ինչն ա ստեղ քննարկվող երևույթի հիմքը ու ընդհանուր մեխանիզմը: Ցանկալի ա «հողից չկտրվելով»  :Smile: : Նկատի ունեմ՝ շեշտը դնելով քննարկվող երևույթների բնական հիմքի ու էության վրա:

----------

Kita (18.05.2011), Shah (17.05.2011), Ուլուանա (17.05.2011)

----------


## Shah

կամք ու մտքում տեղ լինել ու մարդ ամեն ինչ կարա անի...
թուղթ ու գիրն էլ կարդալ գրելու համար ա, ոչ թե իրար վնաս տալու.. տենց ըլեր հայոց բանակի փոխարեն կլեր ինչ որ գրբաց տատիների զբոռնի պունկտ...
վուդու, թուղթ ու գիր, վանգա, նոստրադամուս... չէ մի չէ կաշպիռովսկի..

ճապոնացի թոշակառու ուստի արածի ի՞նչն էր վտանգավոր... ես էլ մտածում էի երևի նենց ա անելու որ ասենք ջուրը կտրվի, կամ էլ գլխով քար-մար ա ջարդելու, կամ էլ նման մի բան.. նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի էր սաունաից հետո սառը բասեին թռնելու պահը նկարահանել...  :Jpit: )

թուղթ ու գիր ու նման բաները բեսամթ պարապ մարդու համար են... էն որ ազատ տարածություն ա լինում մտքում մի բանով լցվում ա էլի... 
հա, հավատում եմ գերբնական ուժերին (шаровая молния etc..) որոնց մասին բոլորն էլ գիտեն, չնայած որ գիտությունը լռում ա դրա մասին... բայց գրբացների ՓԲԸ-ները վստահություն չեն ներշնչում...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նորից եմ ուզում շեշտել, խոսքը ապագայի վերաբերյալ կանխագուշակություններին չի վերաբերվում, եթե մարդը օժտված է համոզելու շնորհով ապա հանգիստ կարող է իր թակարդը գցել բոլոր էն մարդկանց ովքեր տոգորված են իրենց ապագան իմանալու անհագ ցանկությամբ: Խոսքը գնում է "տեսնելու" մասին, դու ժխտու՞մ ես որ կան էնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր իսկապես կարողանում են "տեսնել": Տեսնելու շնորը հնարավոր է նաեւ զարգացնել, բայց կան էնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր արդեն իսկ ունեն նման օժտվածություն:


Որպես կանոն տենց շնորգով օժտվածները շատ ուժեղ չեն լինում, ոչ էլ կարողանում են սեփական ունակությունները կառավարել: Ասելա թե հաճախ խառնվում են ու ընկնում արդես սեփական ֆանտազիաների գիրկը:
Ոնց որ գեղի ուժեղը կարա ուժեղ լինի, բայց Մուհամեդ Ալիի ջահել վախտվա դեմ ավելի լավա բոքսի չհելնի:




> Ի՞նչ ասել է նախադրյալ: От судьбы не убежишь?? Ճակատագրից չե՞ս փաղչի:


Ոչ: Ընդամենը` shit happens, ինչպես կասեր Ֆորեսթ Գամպը:




> Էտ դեպքում էլ ի՞նչ նպատակի են ծառայում տարետեսակ ինքնազարգացման ու ինքնակատարելագործման մեթոդները եթե ամեն ինչ նախասահմանված է: Եթե մարդու մեջ կա վարի գնալու նախադրալ ուրեմ ինքը պիտի նստի ու սպասի վարի գնալու օրվա՞ն


Դե, եթե մարդ արդեն իր համար սահմանելա նախասահմանման գոյությունը, ու հրաժարվումա մտքի ճկունություն ցուցադրի սեփական ազատության չափն ու քանակը տեսնելու համար, ապա զանազան վարժություններն ու դիսցիպլինաները դժվար թե օգտակար լինեն: 
Իսկ դե ճակատագրի առումով` ինչպես գրվածա 2րդ դարի թեուրգիկ աշխատություններից մեկում` "թեուրգոսները դուրս են ճակատագրի գերի նախիրից":

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հարցը դա չի: Ոչ թե կատարել, այլ հասկանալ: Ես գուցե չկարողանամ էդ հնարքով կոտրել ինչ-որ մեկի ձեռքը, բայց հստակ կհասկանամ, թե ձեռքը ոնց կոտրվեց:


Քեզ երևի թե ցանկացած այկիդոյի մարզիչ կասի, որ հնարքը հնարավորա հասկանալ մենակ անելով ու գոնե մասամբ զգալով սեփական մաշկի վրա: Նման հասկացությունը խիստ տարբեր կլինի թեորետիկ իբր թե հասկանալուց` ձեռքը ստեղ ծռինք, ինքը ստեղ ընկավ կարգի:




> Ու դրա համար կարիք չեմ ունենա իմանալու, թե Ուեշիբան ով ա, կալիգրաֆիան ինչ ա, տանտոն քանի սանտիմետր ա և այլն. իներցիայի օրենքը, լծակի սկզբունքը ու նման մի երկու ուրիշ բաները հերիք կլինեն կոնկերտ էֆեկտը հասկանալու համար: Նույնը սա ա: Տվյալ դեպքում ես ակնկալում եմ ուղղակի համառոտ ու ըստ էության պատասխան, որը կփորձեմ հասկանալ էնքան, ինչքան որ իմ գիտելիքները ինձ թույլ կտան: Հույս ունեմ, որ սկզբունքը հասկանալու համար ստիպված չեմ լինի Լուլից բռնած, Ֆիչինոյով շարունակած, Կրոուլիով վերջացրած հազար հատորանոց գրականությունը նորից կրծելու. էն, ինչը մինչև հիմա հասցրել եմ իմանալ, ինձ հերիքում ա, օրինակ, բավականին նորմալ ընկալելու վերևի հղումիդ տեքստը:


Դե ինչքան ուզում ես իմացի Ուեշիբան ովա, ու տեղյակ էղի լծակի սկզբունքից: Որոշ բաներ հնարավորա հասկանալ մենակ անելով` տենց եթե սկսես քո լծակի օրենքի օգնությամբ հասկացածը բացատրել մարդու, ով էդքանը կարա անի, լավագույն դեպքում քաղաքավարի ձանձրանալով կլսի, վատագույնում` դեռ երկար կհռհռա, կամ կառաջարկի իրա վրա փորձել կիրառել /վերջինը իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել` վարբեդը կանգնած էր, հնարք հասկացած փայլուն թեորետիկը ճռռալով ապարդյուն փորձում էր ձեռքը ծալեր/: Տենց էսքան տարի անց ես մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկացել, նույն բիձա Ուեշիբան ոնց էր իրանից բոյով բուսաթով ջահել մարդկանց պատով տալի` չհայած արտաքնապես սաղ շարժումները ոնց որ գիտեմ:

Նույն կերպ ես քեզ կարամ ասեմ, որ այկիդո անելու համար անհրաժեշտ կայունություն կարելիա ստանալ մկանները լիովին թուլացնելով, մտքերը անջատելով ու փորի վրա կենտրոնանալով: Ես պակտերացում չունեմ, հենց ինչիա դա աշխատում, բայց դե աշխատումա: Քո մոտ դժվար միանգամից աշխատի` նեղանալ չլինի:




> Ընդհանրապես սենց դեպքերում ես միշտ կողմ եմ պրոցեսի առավելագույն պարզեցմանն ու հստակեցմանը:


Տենց միշտ կգա մի կետ, որից հետո պրոցեսսը կսկսի կորցնել իրան բնորոշ հատկությունների մեծ մասը: Ասենք ոնցա թեյի ծիսակարգի փորձը տարբերվում ափալ թափալ պակետիկով թեյ խմելուց: Կամ ոնցա օկինավյան կարատեն, որի վարբեդները ոտի մատով բենզինի կանիստր էին ծակում, մեր վախտերով տեղ-տեղ վերածվել սպորտային թռվռոցի:
Ինչքան ուզում ես որոշ կոնցեպցիաներ հստակեցրա ու պարզեցրա` կան կոնցեպցիաներ, որոնք ահագին մարդկանց անհասկանալի կմնան: Ինչքան ուզումա string theory for dummies կարդամ, բաներ կան, որ չեմ հասկանա: Որովհետև ինքը թեման բարդա:




> Ցանկացած դեպքում, լինի «Իսիս», լինի «Բադրիջան» թե ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չլինի, հիմքը մնում ա նույնը, ճանապարհն ա փոխվում:


Հայկո, եթե ես քեզ սկսեմ ասել բադրիջան, դու դա նորմալ չես համարի, հասկանալի պատճառներով: Ոչ էլ անունը նմանօրինակ փոխելուց էությունը կմնա նույնը: "Words create worlds" - ցանկացած ՆԼԾի մասնագետ կհամաձայնվի:




> Եթե հնարավոր ա աջ ձեռով քորել աջ ականջը, ինչու՞ պիտի նույն բանը անես ձախ ոտքով


Որովհետև երբեմն դա միակ անելու ձևնա: 




> Ինչու՞, օրինակ, պիտի լինի Argentum Astrum, բայց ոչ Արծաթե Աստղ:


Գլխավորապես որովհետև առաջին էրկու A-ն կարան մի շարք այլ իմաստներ ունենան, որը կկորի հայերեն թարգմանության դեպքում: Օրինակ Astron Argon, Atri Adamantis կամ Arcanum Arcanorum:
Argentum Astrum-ը իրանց մոտ համարվումա դրսի մարդկանց համար օգտագործվող անվանում: 
Պետքա նշել, որ իրանք հնարավոր կանդիդատներին ահռելի բազմազան գրականության ցանկ են տալիս /օրինակ մեջը Աստվածաշունչն էլ կա/, ու կարդալու մոտ կես տարուց մի տարի: Էդ սաղ` ցանկացած պրակտիկ բան անելուց առաջ:




> բայց զանազան ոսկե պալատների ու հրեղեն կառքերի մասին կարդալը հետաքրքիր ա, բայց օգտակար չի:


Էն էլ ոնցա օգտակար: Ուղղակի էդ զգալու համար պիտի been there, done that կարգավիճակ լինի: Ոնց որ ասենք Ռոլեքսի կայֆը հասկանալու համար պետքա Ռոլեքս կապել` չնայած ահագին մարդ ասումա, ու իրավացիյա, որ 20 եվրոյանոց կասսիոն ավելի ստույգա ժամանակ ցույց տալիս:




> Էս դեպքում, եթե կարող ես ու ինչքան դա հնարավոր ա, կարճ կգրե՞ս, թե ինչն ա ստեղ քննարկվող երևույթի հիմքը ու ընդհանուր մեխանիզմը: Ցանկալի ա «հողից չկտրվելով» : Նկատի ունեմ՝ շեշտը դնելով քննարկվող երևույթների բնական հիմքի ու էության վրա:


Հնարավորինս կարճ չի ստացվի: Եթե կարդալ ալարում ես, կարաս լսես: Հնարավորինս ամենապրագմատիկ ժամանակակից մտքի դպրոցի հիմնադիրը կարդումա սեփական գրքից:
Մենակ հիմա էլ չգրես, որ քեզ ուղարկում եմ անգլերենի դասագրքի մոտ: 




Ինքը երեք մասիցա` սեղմելով գնա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինձ թվում ա՝ մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում, առավել ևս՝ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում: Վիդեոյի համար մերսի, կլսեմ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում, առավել ևս՝ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում: Վիդեոյի համար մերսի, կլսեմ:


Ինձ էլ: Արձագանքի համար շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

----------


## Leo Negri

Քանի ստեղ վիճաբանությունը գնում, Իրանում Ահմադինեժադի ընկերներին մեղադրում են թուղթուգիր անելու մեջ  :LOL:  Կան ձերբակալվածներ:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011...d-with-sorcery

----------

Apsara (22.05.2011)

----------


## Jean-Claude

Առաջ հայ հոգևորականները թուղթ ու գիր հանում էին, դիվահալածությամբ(էգզորսիզմ) էին զբաղվում, չգիտես ինչու, հիմա դա չի արվում, թուղթ ու գիր հանելը ես չեմ համարում մեխք, մեխքը մարդկանց չօգնելն է: Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ասում է, որ ովքեր ինձ կհավատան, իմ անունով մարդկանց կբուժեն, կհալածեն դևերի...
Այժմ մուսուլման իմամները կամ կաթոլիկ Եկեղեցու սպսասավորները արդեն սկսել են սովորել, զբաղվել էգզորսիզմով և թուղթ ու գրից բուժել մարդկանց:
Եթե գտնում եք թուղթ ու գիր ձեր տանը հանկարծ դեն չնետեք, դեն նետելով, նրա վրայի ինֆորմացիան չի ոչնչացվում, այն կշարունակի ձեզ վնասել:
Չվերցնեք ձեռքով, վերցրեք ինչ որ պինցետով, դրեք օրհնած ջրի մեջ, օհնած ջուրը չեզոքացնում է վատ էներգիան:Օրհնած ջուր Եկեղեցիներում պետք է լինի, կամ ջրի վրա մի քանի անգամ Հայր Մեր եք կարդում, դառնում է օրհնած,( Եկեղեցուց բերածը ավելի լավ կլինի): Հետո
Օրհնած ջրից հանում եք, երբ չորանա, տանում եք տանից հեռու ու վառում, ասելով'
"Քո արածը,քեզ եմ ուղարկում, քեզ լինի"
առանց ետ նայելու վերադառնում եք տուն: Մի քանի օրից հետո ձեզ թուղթ ու գիր անողը կնկնի իր իսկ լարած թակարդի մեջ :

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեման մաքրվել է մի շարք՝ հիմնականում կոնֆլիկտային-կպնողական և զրուցարանային բնույթի գրառումներից:*

----------

Chuk (25.05.2011), Jarre (26.05.2011), Monk (25.05.2011)

----------

